# Systmes > Autres systmes > Mobiles >  Procs Apple - Nokia : deuxime avis dfavorable pour Nokia, qui porte  nouveau plainte

## Kerod

*Apple cde et s'engage  payer des droits  Nokia*
*Le conflit des brevets entre les deux firmes s'achve*

*Mise  jour du 14/06/11, par Hinault Romaric*

La bataille judiciaire entre Nokia et Apple pour violation de brevet est termine, selon un communiqu de presse du constructeur Finlandais.

Les deux firmes se sont mises d'accord sur une licence de brevets. Rsultat, Nokia et Apple retirent leurs plaintes respectives auprs de l'US International Trade Commission.

Le volet financier de cet accord stipule par ailleurs qu'Apple effectuera un versement unique (dont la somme n'a pas t dvoile) au finlandais, et payera des droits d'utilisation pendant toute la priode de validit de l'accord pour certains brevets de Nokia.

_Nous sommes trs heureux de voir Apple se joindre au nombre croissant de titulaires de licences Nokia_  a dclar Stephen Elop, PDG du constructeur.  _Ce rglement dmontre la valeur du portefeuille de brevets de Nokia_ .

Pour mmoire, Nokia avait port plainte contre Apple en 2009 pour violation de dix de ses brevets couvrants les standards GSM, UMTS, WLAN, les technologies de scurisation des rseaux, le codage de la voix et le transfert de donnes.

En rponse, Apple avait galement attaqu le constructeur Finlandais en justice l'accusant de violer prs de 13 de ses brevets en rapport avec les crans tactiles, le multi-touch et l'orientation de l'cran (lire ci-avant).

L'accord devrait permettre  Apple de se concentrer dsormais sur les litiges l'opposant aux trois principaux fabricants de terminaux Android (Samsung, HTC et Motorola).

*Source* : Communiqu de Nokia

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet accord?



*Nokia porte  nouveau plainte contre Apple*
*Pour violation de 7 nouveaux brevets*

*Mise  jour du 30/03/11*


Vues les relations tendues entre les deux socits et leur acharnement, il n'y avait pas besoin d'tre devin pour anticiper la suite de l'affaire opposant Nokia  Apple.

Comme nous l'crivions aprs la dcision de l'Internation Trade Comission (l'instance amricaine charge d'examiner les plaintes relatives au droit commercial international), qui indiquait que pour elle aucun brevet n'avait t enfreint par aucun des deux constructeurs :_  les deux socits trouveront certainement d'ici l d'autres brevets pour se traner devant les tribunaux_ .

C'est choses faites. Nokia accuse aujourd'hui Apple de la violation de 7 nouveaux brevets et ritre sa demande d'interdiction d'importation sur le sol amricain. Dans son communiqu, Nokia voque des technologies en rapport avec le multi-tche, la gestion du Bluetooth et des lments lis  la qualit des appels.

Gageons que Apple, et ses avocats, trouveront eux aussi quelques brevets pour attaquer Nokia en retour.

Pour que les juges puissent tous les invalider en bloc  nouveau ?

*Source* : Nokia

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Procs Apple - Nokia : deuxime avis dfavorable pour Nokia*
*L'ITC considre que'Apple n'enfreint pas les brevets prsents*

*Mise  jour du 27/03/11*


Dans le feuilleton juridique qui oppose Apple et Nokia, Apple avait perdu la premire manche. Il vient de gagner la deuxime.

L'Internation Trade Comission (l'instance amricaine charge d'examiner les plaintes relatives au droit commercial international) avait dcid, le 4 novembre dernier, que le finlandais n'tait pas coupable des violations de brevets dont l'accusait Apple.

Dans le mme temps, Nokia avait de son cot port les mmes allgations contre Apple.

Ce vendredi, l'ITC a rendu un verdict similaire : Apple n'a pas non plus enfreint la proprit intellectuelle de Nokia. Ce jugement devra tre confirm en aot.

Renvoyes dos  dos, les deux socits trouveront certainement d'ici l d'autres brevets pour se traner devant les tribunaux. Ou d'autres socits  attaquer.

Le secteur de la tlphonie mobile est particulirement touch par ces procs (voire par ailleurs ce schma et ce schma qui tentent de rsumer la situation). Le dernier en date, et peut-tre un des plus importants, oppose Oracle et Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android.

Pour mmoire, Nokia et Apple ne demandent rien de moins que l'interdiction totale d'importation de leurs produits nomades respectifs sur le sol amricain. Les deux socits ont par la suite tendu leurs plaintes  l'Europe (lire ci-avant).

*Source* : Reuters

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Nokia porte  nouveau plainte contre Apple
Et lui reproche la violation de 13 de ses brevets

Mise  jour du 16.12.2010 par Katleen*

Le feuilleton juridique Apple vs. Nokia continue. Alors que les deux firmes semblent jouer au ping pong en se renvoyant sans cesse la balle de plainte en plainte, le constructeur finlandais vient d'en remettre une couche.

Nokia a en effet rapport aux tribunaux des violations de brevet de la part de la compagnie de Steve Jobs, pour la quatrime fois. 

Alors que l'ITC est toujours en train de dlibrer avant de rendre ses conclusions sur une affaire similaire entre les deux firmes, une nouvelle plainte vient d'tre dpose.

Nokia accuse Apple d'avoir utilis illgalement 13 de ses technologies dposes et protges, en rapport avec les interfaces tactiles, l'identit de l'appelant et la luminosit de l'affichage.

L'iPad et l'Iphone les utiliseraient, alors que le finlandais les a brevetes il y a plus de dix ans.

Quelle sera la raction d'Apple  ces allgations ? A suivre.


*Procs Apple  Nokia : premier avis dfavorable pour Apple*
*L'ITC considre que Nokia n'enfreint pas les brevets prsents*

*Mise  jour du 04/11/10*

L'ITC vient de donner un premier avis dans l'affaire qui oppose Apple  Nokia. L'ITC (International Trade Commission) est l'instance amricaine charge d'examiner les plaintes relatives au droit commercial international.

Apple accusait le Finlandais d'utiliser ses brevets dans ses smartphones et demandait l'interdiction totale de la vente des appareils mobiles Nokia sur le sol amricain (puis, aprs avoir tendu la procdure, sur le sol britannique  lire ci-avant).

L'ITC avait donc la lourde tche d'examiner ces accusations et ces brevets. Son avis risque de ne pas faire plaisir  Steve Jobs.

L'organisation considre que les brevets prsents par la firme  la pomme sont soit irrecevables, soit trangers aux technologies utilises par Nokia.

L'affaire est cependant loin d'tre termine. Il ne s'agit que d'un avis prliminaire qui ne prsume en effet en rien l'avenir de la procdure.

Dans quelques jours, ce sera au tour de la plainte de Nokia contre Apple d'tre examine.

Qui a dit "que de temps perdu en combats juridiques" ?

*Source* : Bloomberg

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Apple tend sa plainte contre Nokia au Royaume-Uni*
*Une dcision peu surprenante de la part d'Apple d'aprs Nokia*

*Mise  jour du 30/09/10*


Aprs avoir rciproquement demand l'interdiction totale d'importation et de vente des terminaux mobiles de leur adversaire sur le sol amricain pour des violations, supposes, de brevets  (lire ci-avant), la bataille juridique entre Apple et Nokia se dplace aujourd'hui en Europe.

Apple vient en effet de lancer une nouvelle procdure contre son concurrent, cette fois-ci au Royaume-Uni. En cause, 9 brevets.

Pour l'instant, on ne sait pas encore clairement s'il s'agit des mmes brevets que ceux incrimins dans la procdure amricaine, mme si l'on peut fortement le supposer. Mme Nokia ne semble pas en tre entirement sr : _ Nous tudions les accusations [d'Apple], qui semblent tre fondes sur les neuf brevets dj mis en cause dans le procs entre les deux socits aux tats-Unis_  dclare le porte parole de la socit finlandaise  Reuters.

Dans un communiqu, Nokia se dclare par ailleurs _ peu surpris_  par cette action d'Apple qui ne serait, toujours d'aprs le finlandais, que destine  lui mettre la pression dans le cadre des discussions engages.

L'histoire ne dit pas non plus si Apple a demand l'interdiction totale de vente des smartphones de Nokia en Europe.

Ni quand Nokia portera plainte en retour.

*Source* : Raction de Nokia  Reuters et BreakingLegalNews

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Nokia dpose une nouvelle plainte contre Apple*
*L'iPhone et l'iPad auraient viol ses brevets*

*Mise  jour du 07.05.2010* par Katleen

La conflit juridique entre Nokia et Apple monte encore d'un cran. Nokia vient de dposer une nouvelle plainte contre la firme de Steve Jobs, dans laquelle il l'accuse d'enfreindre cinq de ses brevets avec l'iPhone et l'iPad 3G. C'est la Federal Distric Court du district ouest du Wisconsin qui a enregistr la procdure.

Nokia soutient qu'Apple enfreint des brevets en rapport  "des technologies pour des transmissions de donnes et de conversation amliores, utilisant le positionnement des donnes dans les applications et des innovations dans la configuration des antennes qui augmentent les performances et conomisent de l'espace, pour des appareils plus compacts".

Nokia avait tran Apple devant les tribunaux en octobre 2009, suite  quoi la firme  la pomme avait rpliqu avec un contre-procs. (voir news prcdentes) 

Source : Communiqu de presse de Nokia 

Lire aussi :
iPhone-Android : HTC rejette les accusations d'Apple et ne s'inquite pas pour le court-terme

 ::fleche::  Cette plainte causera-t-elle beaucoup de tort  Apple ? 


*Nokia-Apple : l'instruction en attente* 
*Le juge attend une expertise avant de dcider de poursuites pour violation de brevet* 

*Mise  jour du 05/03/10*


Le bon sens l'a finalement emport, en tout cas temporairement.

Dans l'affaire des plaintes mutuelles entre Nokia et Apple pour violations de brevets en rapport avec les terminaux mobiles des deux marques (lire ci-avant), le juge qui avait dclar les deux plaintes recevables vient de dcider de suspendre la procdure dans l'attente des rsultats de l'enqute de la ITC (Internation Trade Commission).

Dans le cas o ces rsultats confirmeraient qu'une des deux socits enfreint un brevet appartenant  son concurrent, la procdure d'interdiction de vente totale sur le sol amricain pourrait cependant reprendre trs rapidement.

Pour mmoire, Apple vient de lancer le mme type d'attaque juridique contre HTC (en fait contre Android et Google), dans la mme juridiction du Delaware.

Ou comment lgitimer deux concurrents en les dsignant comme cibles ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Plaintes rciproques Nokia - Apple : la justice accepte d'ouvrir des enqutes* 
*Qui pourraient aboutir  des interdictions de vente totale aux Etats-Unis*

*Mise  jour du 23/02/10*


Contre toute attente, en tout cas pour un observateur francophone, la International Trade Commission (ITC) a accept d'instruire les plaintes rciproques de Nokia et d'Apple.

Pour mmoire, les deux compagnies s'accusent mutuellement de vol et de violation de brevets sur de nombreux appareils portables (smartphones et ordinateurs) - lire sur ce point ci-avant.

L'escalade des attaques et des contre-attaques a amen l'amricain et le finlandais  demander, chacun  leur tour, l'interdiction totale, sur le sol amricain, de la vente des produits incrimins du concurrent.

L'enqute de l'ITC sera confie  l'un de ses 6 juges, qui fixera une date pour le dbut de ses investigations. Il aura alors 45 jours pour clore le dossier.

A force de jouer  s'intimider, Apple et Nokia semblent avoir gagn le gros lot.

D'aprs les analystes juridiques qui suivent cette affaire, les dommages et intrts engags devraient s'lever  plusieurs centaines de millions de dollars. Idem pour les royalties annuelles lies aux brevets incrimins.

Reste  savoir qui des deux socits en bnficiera.

Et si un juge amricain est enclin, le cas chant,  statuer contre la marque  la Pomme.


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  un juge amricain sera enclin, le cas chant,  statuer contre Apple ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Apple ne veut plus de Nokia sur le sol amricain*
*Et rciproquement*

*Mise  jour du 18/01/10*


_C'est celui qui le dit qui y est_.

Nokia et Apple en sont  peu prs  ce niveau.

Il y a deux semaines, Nokia avait demand que les produits nomades d'Apple soient purement et simplement interdits d'importation aux Etats-Unis (lire prcdemment), au motif que ceux-ci utiliseraient de manire illgale ses brevets.

Apple, qui accuse galement Nokia de lui voler sa proprit intellectuelle, vient de faire exactement la mme demande  l'encontre du Finlandais.

La Federal Trade Commission a donc depuis vendredi deux dossiers parfaitement contradictoires sur son bureau. Quand on connait le systme amricain de brevets, on imagine l'embarras dans lequel doit se trouver la commission face  ces accusations rciproques. Et certainement inextricables.

En rponse  cette demande d'interdiction d'Apple, un porte-parole de Nokia s'est exprim schement dans une interview accorde  la chaine financire Blommberg : _cela ne change rien au fait qu'Apple n'a pas respect les termes d'utilisation des technologies de Nokia et qu'il a cherch  les utiliser sans contrepartie depuis 2007 et son premier iPhone_.

Une accusation que Apple avait galement retourne contre Nokia.

Comme le ridicule ne semble pas effrayer ces deux socits, la prochaine tape sera-t-elle une demande d'interdiction mondiale de leurs produits respectifs ?

*Source* : La plainte dpose par Apple et l'interview  Bloomberg du porte-parole de Nokia

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la prochaine tape sera une demande d'interdiction mondiale de leurs produits respectifs ?
 ::fleche::  Et d'aprs vous, qui a vol l'autre ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Nokia demande l'interdiction des produits mobiles Apple*
*Sur le sol amricain, l'escalade juridique continue entre les deux constructeurs de smartphones*

*05/01/09*

Nokia ne fait pas dans la demi-mesure.

Dans le litige qui l'oppose  Apple sur la violation de plusieurs brevets concernant les iPhones, iPods et autres Mac, la firme finlandaise vient en effet de demander trs officiellement l'interdiction totale des importations des produits mobiles de la marque  la pomme sur le sol amricain.

Aprs avoir dclar  la presse que tous les produits d'Apple enfreignaient ses brevets, Nokia joint donc le geste  la parole.

Quitte  donner dans la dmesure ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*En 2010, Nokia prvoit de rattraper son retard sur Apple*
*D'aprs le responsable Mobiles de la socit*


En 2010, Nokia pense rattraper Apple et RIM sur le march des smartphones.

Rick Simonson, le responsable Mobiles de la socit, pense mme que ce rattrapage ne prendra qu'un an.

_C'est vrai, on a un peu perdu pied face  la concurrence ces 18 derniers mois_  dclare-t-il  l'India Times,  _mais nous avons mis fin  ce dclin au deuxime semestre 2009. Nous allons repartir de l'avant cette anne avec l'arrive de Maemo et la stabilisation (sic) de Symbian, qui soit dit en passant est toujours la plateforme de dveloppement du plus grand nombre de smartphones_ .

Pour lui, ds 2011, Nokia  _sera a galit avec les terminaux d'Apple ou les Blackberry_ .

Pendant ce temps, les procs continuent (lire prcdemment).

*Source* : The India Times


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les prvisions de Nokia sont ralistes ? Ou au contraire, trop optimistes ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*"Tous les produits d'Apple enfreignent des brevets de Nokia"*
*Affirme le finlandais qui attaque en justice pour 7 nouvelles violations de brevet*

*30/12/09*


La trve des confiseurs n'a visiblement pas cours chez les constructeurs.

Aprs qu'Apple a accus Nokia d'tre "un voleur de technologies", attaque qui faisait-elle mme suite  une procdure pour violation de 10 brevets lance par la socit finlandaise  l'encontre d'Apple,  Nokia vient de dcider de remettre un peu d'huile sur le feu.

Le Finlandais vient d'annoncer qu'il attaquait  nouveau la firme  la pomme pour violation de 7 brevets supplmentaires (sur l'UI, l'appareil photo, l'antenne ou la gestion de l'alimentation des appareils).

Cerise sur la buche, cette fois-ci, tous les produits Apple sont viss par la procdure.

"_Apple enfreint les brevets de Nokia avec potentiellement tous ses tlphones mobiles, lecteurs de musique portables et ordinateurs_".

Alors qu'Apple accuse Nokia de lui voler les fruits de sa R&D, notamment sur les crans tactiles, Nokia ne se prive pas de rappeler  en substance - que  c'est celui qui le dit qui y est .

"_Cette action vise  protger les rsultats  la pointe de notre dveloppement [et  dnoncer] les pratiques d'Apple qui construit son activit sur des innovations appartenant  Nokia_".

On attend la contre-contre-contre attaque d'Apple. 

Qui ne manquera pas de faire encore un peu plus ressembler les deux socits  de vilains garnements dans une cour rcration sans surveillant.

*Source* : L'annonce des nouvelles procdures par Nokia


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple construise son succs en volant les innovations de Nokia ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Apple contre-attaque et poursuit Nokia* 
*Devant les tribunaux en l'accusant de violation de brevet et d'tre un "voleur de technologies"*

*14/12/09*


Apple a pris son temps aprs l'attaque de Nokia (lire ci-dessous sur cette attaque).

Pendant un mois et demi, les avocats de la marque  la Pomme ont tudi les diffrentes rponses possibles. Pour finalement choisir de ne pas se dfendre.
Mais d'attaquer.

Apple vient donc de lancer une procdure judiciaire  l'encontre du constructeur finlandais pour violation de 13 brevets.

Non sans un certain sens de l'humour, un des vice-prsidents d'Apple, introduit la procdure en soulignant que "_les autres entreprises ont le droit d'tre en comptition avec nous, avec leurs technologies, pas en volant les ntres_".

Le mot est lanc : Nokia est un voleur de technologies.

C'est  peu prs ce que pense en retour Nokia d'Apple, Nokia qui n'a pas souhait commenter outre-mesure ce contre-feu : "_nous avons pris connaissance de ces accusations que nous allons tudier, nous les commenterons en temps et en heure_". 

Et pour cause, Apple n'a pas encore communiqu publiquement les 13 infractions - jusqu'ici supposes -  son droit de proprit industrielle. La socit a nanmoins laiss entendre qu'il s'agissait de brevets en rapport avec les crans tactiles et le multitouch, l'orientation de l'cran, le scroll pour consulter les lments d'une listes, et sur des fonctionnalits de traduction.

Rien en revanche sur les "bulles brillantes  coins ronds" dposes par Apple ?


Et vous ? 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Nokia soit un "voleur de technologies" ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, Apple essaye-t-il par tous les moyens d'allumer un contre-feu ou au contraire trouvez-vous que Nokia copie trop Apple ? 

*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*


*Nokia porte plainte contre Apple*
*Pour violation de brevet sur le GSM, le WLAN et d'autres technologies de scurisation et de transfert de donnes*

Plus tt dans la journe, Nokia a annonc qu'il portait plainte contre Apple pour violation de brevet. Selon lui, l'iPhone violerait, depuis sa sortie en 2007, pas moins de 10 brevets portant sur les standards GSM, UMTS, WLAN et d'autres technologies comme la scurisation des rseaux, le codage de la voix et le transfert de donnes.

En effet, le constructeur finlandais aurait impos  la firme de Cupertino de se plier  un _ gentlemans agreement_  afin d'obtenir des royalties sur des technologies sur lesquels il serait innovateur. Plus de 40 autres constructeurs auraient accept de payer ce qui n'est toujours pas le cas d'Apple.

Pour appuyer sa plainte, Nokia se permet d'annoncer que le principe de base dans l'industrie du mobile est que les socits qui contribuent aux dveloppements technologiques pour tablir des standards crent une proprit intellectuelle, que les autres doivent compenser. Apple est aussi tenue de suivre ce principe. En refusant d'accepter les conditions raisonnables sur la proprit intellectuelle de Nokia, Apple tenterait de profiter sans contrepartie des efforts d'innovation de la socit finlandaise.

On pourrait tout de mme se demander si cette action ne fait pas suite  la rcente publication des rsultats financiers d'Apple qui, on peut le dire, font de l'ombre  Nokia, qui peine, lui,  rcuprer ses parts de march. 

Qu'en dites-vous ?

Source : http://www.nokia.com/press/press-rel...newsid=1349562




> Espoo, Finland - Nokia announced that it has today filed a complaint against Apple with the Federal District Court in Delaware, alleging that Apple's iPhone infringes Nokia patents for GSM, UMTS and wireless LAN (WLAN) standards.
> 
> As a leading innovator in wireless communications, Nokia has created one of the strongest and broadest patent portfolios in the industry, investing more than EUR 40 billion in R&D during the last two decades. Much of this intellectual property, including the patents in suit, has been declared essential to industry standards. Nokia has already successfully entered into license agreements including these patents with approximately 40 companies, including virtually all the leading mobile device vendors, allowing the industry to benefit from Nokia's innovation.
> 
> The ten patents in suit relate to technologies fundamental to making devices which are compatible with one or more of the GSM, UMTS (3G WCDMA) and wireless LAN standards. The patents cover wireless data, speech coding, security and encryption and are infringed by all Apple iPhone models shipped since the iPhone was introduced in 2007.
> 
> "The basic principle in the mobile industry is that those companies who contribute in technology development to establish standards create intellectual property, which others then need to compensate for," said Ilkka Rahnasto, Vice President, Legal & Intellectual Property at Nokia. "Apple is also expected to follow this principle. By refusing to agree appropriate terms for Nokia's intellectual property, Apple is attempting to get a free ride on the back of Nokia's innovation."
> 
> During the last two decades, Nokia has invested approximately EUR 40 billion in research and development and built one of the wireless industry's strongest and broadest IPR portfolios, with over 10,000 patent families. Nokia is a world leader in the development of GSM technologies and its evolution to UMTS / 3G WCDMA as well as wireless LAN, which is also demonstrated by Nokia's strong patent position in these technologies.

----------


## robert_trudel

Donc il violerait des brevets relatifs au GSM, UMTS et WLAN 
c'est clair qu'avec 40 milliards de dpens en recherche...  Nokia dsire pas qu'on lui vole ses ides...

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Lorsque j'ai lu ceci, je me suis demand pourquoi Nokia a-t-il attendu 2 ans pour dposer plainte puisque le tout premier iPhone date de 2007 et violait dj leurs 10 brevts ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Lorsque j'ai lu ceci, je me suis demand pourquoi Nokia a-t-il attendu 2 ans pour dposer plainte puisque le tout premier iPhone date de 2007 et violait dj leurs 10 brevts ?


Peut-tre que depuis le temps ils taient en ngociation.




> - Bon tu payes ou quoi ?
> - Hein ? Qui me parle ?
> - Allez on rigole plus l


(Bon c'est schmatique hein  ::aie:: )

Et paf on en a marre et on porte plainte.

----------


## kite37

Et a donnera une leon d'humilit a Apple qui va jusqu' porter plainte car des boutons ou logo ont un lien de ressemblance avec leur logo/UI, mme si seulement vu de loin dans le noir par temps de brouillard.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et a donnera une leon d'humilit a Apple qui va jusqu' porter plainte car des boutons ou logo ont un lien de ressemblance avec leur logo/UI, mme si seulement vu de loin dans le noir par temps de brouillard.


Bonjour kite37, as tu des sources ? :-)

----------


## Skyounet

> Bonjour kite37, as tu des sources ? :-)


Apple a dpos les bulles de l'iPhone mais il n'y a pas encore eu de plainte, juste des applications refoules de l'Apple Store parce que les bulles ressemblent trop aux bulles Apple.

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d80...eposees-apple/

----------


## GanYoshi

> Apple a dpos les bulles de l'iPhone mais il n'y a pas encore eu de plainte, juste des applications refoules de l'Apple Store parce que les bulles ressemblent trop aux bulles Apple.
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d80...eposees-apple/


Ok merci, donc compltement faux alors  :;):

----------


## LeSmurf

> Ok merci, donc compltement faux alors


Pas tant que a en fait : 
http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite...oolworths.html
On est pas si loin de ce qu'crit Kite37

----------


## GanYoshi

> Pas tant que a en fait : 
> http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite...oolworths.html
> On est pas si loin de ce qu'crit Kite37


Aaah oui en effet au temps pour moi j'avais relev que la partie sur les bulles. 

Je ne savais pas qu'un "gentlemans agreement", c'est--dire un "accord informel entre deux ou plusieurs parties" pouvait avoir une valeur juridique, du moins c'est ce que montrera la suite de l'histoire.

----------


## Barsy

> Pas tant que a en fait : 
> http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite...oolworths.html
> On est pas si loin de ce qu'crit Kite37


Dans le mme genre :
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/39746/a..._de_vancouver/

Comme quoi on peut, d'un ct  porter plainte pour quelques logos vaguement ressemblants et de l'autre se permettre de violer 10 brevets.




> Je ne savais pas qu'un "gentlemans agreement", c'est--dire un "accord informel entre deux ou plusieurs parties" pouvait avoir une valeur juridique, du moins c'est ce que montrera la suite de l'histoire.


C'est ce qu'on appelle en France un "accord  l'amiable". a existe aussi. C'est d'ailleurs souvent le rle des mdiateurs d'essayer d'en obtenir un pour viter un procs.

----------


## smyley

Selon un autre article (ici) :



> Remember when Steve Jobs unveiled the iPhone, and proclaimed, to much applause, that they patented the hell out of it? Well, apparently Apple likes to boast about its own patents, but when it comes to dealing with other's they're not so willing.


Donc Apple en violant 10 brevets  quand mme eu l'audace de breveter tout le iPhone. Et en effet :



> During his presentation of the iPhone, Steve Jobs mentioned that they have filed for more then 200 patents to protect the inventions theyve put into this new gadget.


(ici)

C'est quand mme marrant de sortir 200 brevets sur son invention et en tre fier sans mme vrifier si dj  la base il n'y a pas violation de brevet et suivre la procdure "standard". C'est Apple quoi, "Think Different"  ::aie::

----------


## kite37

Dsol pour les sources je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher dans les archives du site.

Il me semble avoir vu d'avantage d'exemples encore, si je les retrouves je les posterais.

merci en tout cas a ceux qui ont pris la peine de les poster =]

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Pour commencer, j'aimerais dire que je n'y connais rien du tout en brevet et que je ne veux dfendre ni l'un ni l'autre. Mais j'aimerais tout de mme poser une question.


Si je monte mon ordinateur moi-mme et que j'achtes des composants du style processeur AMD compatible x86, mmoire SDRAM, puces Wifi, bluetooth, lecteur blu-ray, ...
Je ne devrai tout de mme pas ensuite acheter des licences auprs d'Intel par ce que mon ordinateur utilise le jeu d'instructions Intel ou au consortium Wifi car mon ordinateur sait "parler" wifi, ou au consortium bluetooth ou blu-ray. 
Toutes ces licences ont t acquises et payer par les fabricants de ces puces.
Pourquoi devrais-je donc encore une fois payer tout cela ?


Dans l'iPhone 3G, les puces concernant l'umts est fabrique par Infineon. N'est ce pas  Infineon  payer une licence pour ce qui est du protocole UMTF ?

Et Apple ne fait qu'acheter la puce  Infineon. Pourquoi doit-il encore payer des licences  Nokia.

Si quelqu'un pouvait expliquer, ce serait bien.

----------


## smyley

> Si je monte mon ordinateur moi-mme et que j'achtes des composants du style processeur AMD compatible x86, mmoire SDRAM, puces Wifi, bluetooth, lecteur blu-ray, ...
> Je ne devrai tout de mme pas ensuite acheter des licences auprs d'Intel par ce que mon ordinateur utilise le jeu d'instructions Intel ou au consortium Wifi car mon ordinateur sait "parler" wifi, ou au consortium bluetooth ou blu-ray.


Non tu ne devra pas parce que c'est ton propre pc que tu montes comme tu veux.
Si par contre tu cres une gamme de rcepteurs GPS par exemple et que tu les vends sur le march, mme si tu utilises des composants tierces pour accder aux technologies que tu incorpores dans ton produit les termes de licence ne sont plus aussi explicites et tu peux tomber sous le coup d'un brevet.
Aprs il y a encore des choses plus absconses avec les brevets qui peuvent faire que ce n'est pas la technologie ou le concept qui est brevet, mais la manire de s'en servir.
Ceci dit, le vendeur final reste plus ou moins Apple et c'est lui qui incorpore les diffrents composants ensembles donc lui le plus susceptible de tomber sur un brevet ...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple contre-attaque et poursuit Nokia* 
*Devant les tribunaux en l'accusant de violation de brevet et d'tre un "voleur de technologies"* 


Apple a pris son temps aprs l'attaque de Nokia (lire premier billet du topic).

Pendant un mois et demi, les avocats de la marque  la Pomme ont tudi les diffrentes rponses possibles. Pour finalement choisir de ne pas se dfendre.
Mais d'attaquer.

Apple vient donc de lancer une procdure judiciaire  l'encontre du constructeur Finlandais pour violation de 13 brevets.

Non sans un certain sens de l'humour, un des vice-prsidents d'Apple, introduit la procdure en soulignant que "_les autres entreprises ont le droit d'tre en comptition avec nous, avec leurs technologies, pas en volant les ntres_".

Le mot est lanc : Nokia est un voleur de technologies.

C'est  peu prs ce que pense en retour Nokia d'Apple, Nokia qui n'a pas souhait commenter outre-mesure ce contre-feu : "_nous avons pris connaissance de ces accusations que nous allons tudier, nous les commenteront en temps et en heure_". 

Et pour cause, Apple n'a pas encore communiqu publiquement les 13 infractions - jusqu'ici supposes -  son droit de proprit industrielle. La socit a nanmoins laiss entendre qu'il s'agissait de brevets en rapport avec les crans tactiles et le multitouch, l'orientation de l'cran, le scroll pour consulter les lments d'une listes, et sur des fonctionnalits de traduction.

Rien en revanche sur les "bulles brillantes  coins ronds" dposes par Apple ?


Et vous ? 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Nokia soit un "voleur de technologies" ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, Apple essaye-t-il par tous les moyens d'allumer un contre-feu ou au contraire trouvez-vous que Nokia copie trop Apple ?

----------


## RTN14

Le plus stupide dans cette histoire, c'est que Nokia et Apple ont dj certainement "piqu" des brevets  des gens qui n'avaient pas moyen de les dposer. Plus de 200 brevets pour l'iPhone?! Combien de ses brevets ont-ils pris  des gens qui n'avaient pas assez d'argent pour les dposer. Les prix des brevets est norme et finalement ils ne servent  protger que les grosses socits qui ont les moyens des se les payers.

----------


## robert_trudel

les 13 brevets




> No. 5,555,369: Method of creating packages for a pointer-based computer system
> No. 6,239,795 B1: Pattern and color abstraction in a graphical user interface
> No. 5,315,703: Object-oriented notification framework system
> No. 6,189,034 B1: Method and apparatus for dynamic launching of a teleconferencing application upon receipt of a call
> No. 7,469,381, B2: List scrolling and document translation, scaling, and rotation on a touch-screen display
> No. RE 39, 486 E: Extensible, replaceable network component system
> No. 5,455,854: Object-oriented telephony system
> No. 5, 379,431: Boot framework architecture for dynamic staged initial program load
> No. 5,634,074 : Serial I/O device identifies itself to a computer through a serial interface during power on reset then it is being configured by the computer
> ...


la rponse d'apple

http://stadium.weblogsinc.com/engadg...kia-answer.pdf

faut savoir que plus de 40 entreprises ont pays des redevances  nokia

----------


## exodev

Je suis toujours pat par l'art de communiquer selon Apple ...

Une surenchre dans le vocabulaire en attaquant et un doigt pour esquiver les questions poses.

----------


## Lyche

> Je suis toujours pat par l'art de communiquer selon Apple ...
> 
> Une surenchre dans le vocabulaire en attaquant et un doigt pour esquiver les questions poses.


[troll]
Ils s'en foutent, tant qu'il y a des pigeons pour acheter leur matos moisi et les couvrir de fric  ::aie:: 
[/troll]

----------


## _skip

Si quelqu'un avait fait un find and replace de "Apple" par "Microsoft" dans cette news, on aurait dj 12 pages de troll anti-MS et de MS-bashing.

Je comprend pas qu'avec de telles histoires qui s'enchainent, notamment les polmiques autour de l'Apple store, Apple vhicule encore une image aussi bonne chez le consommateur.

----------


## robert_trudel

> Si quelqu'un avait fait un find and replace de "Apple" par "Microsoft" dans cette news, on aurait dj 12 pages de troll anti-MS et de MS-bashing.
> 
> Je comprend pas qu'avec de telles histoires qui s'enchainent, notamment les polmiques autour de l'Apple store, Apple vhicule encore une image aussi bonne chez le consommateur.


tout dpend du consommateur... le neuneu il s'en fou... ce n'est pas pareil pour le connaisseur

s'il y a bien un voleur, c'est bien apple dans cette histoire... aprs que plus de 40 compagnie est pay les d  nokia, apple se dit que non je paye pas....

----------


## GanYoshi

> tout dpend du consommateur... le neuneu il s'en fou... ce n'est pas pareil pour le connaisseur
> 
> s'il y a bien un voleur, c'est bien apple dans cette histoire... aprs que plus de 40 compagnie est pay les d  nokia, apple se dit que non je paye pas....


C'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette, Nokia veut jouer  qui enfreind le plus de brevet, Apple rpond. 
Moi je m'tonne que certains veuille qu'il y ait des entreprises gentilles et des entreprises mchantes, puisqu'on parle juste d'argent...

----------


## robert_trudel

> C'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette, Nokia veut jouer  qui enfreind le plus de brevet, Apple rpond.


 ou bien le jeux j'utilise  sans payer 
ou bien les autres payent, mais moi je veux  pas

----------


## JeitEmgie

C'est surtout Nokia qui est mal embarqu et un tantinet malhonnte

Pour partie, les brevets qu'ils rclament ont t mis  la disposition d'organismes de standardisation de la tlphonie, ce qui implique que tout le monde a le droit de les utiliser aux *mmes* conditions (les fameux 40 autres) et les dtenteurs de droit ne peuvent plus refuser que quelqu'un les utilisent (ce qui constituerait une entrave  la concurrence puisque les brevets couvrent des technologies constitutives de standards)
mais ils n'ont rien trouver de plus intelligent que de vouloir faire payer plus  Apple ce qui est videmment n'allait pas aller de soi

Pour l'autre partie, certains brevets sont flous et pourraient violer ou avoir des conflits avec des brevets antrieurs du secteur informatique ce qui n'apparaissait pas de manire aussi claire avant la convergence des 2 secteurs 

Par contre, les brevets d'Apple, eux, ne sont pas contributifs de standards et donc la ngociation pour leur utilisation peut se faire au cas par cas et Apple a le droit de ngocier ou de refuser de ngocier avec qui elle l'entend 

Or, la convergence des technologies de la tlphonie - hautement standardise - et de l'informatique de bureau dont la partie software l'est nettement moins ne peut qu'annoncer de plus en plus de clashes de ce genre

Bref, contrairement aux apparences, c'est la plainte originale de Nokia qui constitue en fait une manuvre de dfense : ils essaient de contraindre  Apple  leur cder des droits sur des technologies propritaires qu'Apple n'a aucune obligation d'accorder en l'change d'accs  des technologies faisant partie de standards auxquels ils ne peuvent plus bloquer l'accs 
En clair : ils viennent de se rendre compte que la standardisation  outrance du secteur de la tlphonie qui tait son point fort tant qu'ils jouaient qu'entre acteurs traditionnels respectant les mmes rgles, devient son point faible face  des "envahisseurs" venant du secteur informatique et qu'Apple n'en constitue que l'avant-garde et donc que le pire est  venir

----------


## BainE

> Je comprend pas qu'avec de telles histoires qui s'enchainent, notamment les polmiques autour de l'Apple store, Apple vhicule encore une image aussi bonne chez le consommateur.


Mouais, je crois surtout que Apple a une excellente image, voir une image divine, chez 5 ou 10 pourcents des consommateurs, les fanboys, mais une totale absence d image ailleurs. Pour moi Apple c'est rien, tout juste une socit d lectronique qui vend des lecteurs mp3 qui explosent  des prix exorbitants.
Apple a eut un coup de bol magistral de sortir un lecteur mp3 au bon moment mais c'est une boite qui n as pas grand chose a vendre a part sa pomme.

----------


## Lyche

Donc dans l'histoire, c'est Nokia le mchant, et Appel et le gentil.. C'est bizarre, j'ai beaucoup de mal  croire que Apple puisse tre innocent  ::haha::

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Donc dans l'histoire, c'est Nokia le mchant, et Appel et le gentil.. C'est bizarre, j'ai beaucoup de mal  croire que Apple puisse tre innocent


ce n'est pas une histoire de croyances, ni de gentil ou de mchant
mais de secteur conomique en mutation o de nouveaux acteurs entrent en conflit avec les anciens qui se sont mal prpars  la transformation de leur business et moins ils seront prpars plus ils essaieront de survivre par des biais de types protectionnistes et juridiques 

mais sur le moyen et le long terme c'est peine perdue
seuls survivent ceux qui acceptent - et ont les capacits - de muter

 un pisode classique de bgaiement de l'histoire de l'conomie

----------


## Lyche

> ce n'est pas une histoire de croyances, ni de gentil ou de mchant
> mais de secteur conomique en mutation o de nouveaux acteurs entrent en conflit avec les anciens qui se sont mal prpars  la transformation de leur business et moins ils seront prpars plus ils essaieront de survivre par des biais de types protectionnistes et juridiques 
> 
> mais sur le moyen et le long terme c'est peine perdue
> seuls survivent ceux qui acceptent - et ont les capacits - de muter
> 
>  un pisode classique de bgaiement de l'histoire de l'conomie


Tiens, a me fait penser  une certaine industrie musicale ce que tu me dis l  ::roll::

----------


## robert_trudel

> C'est surtout Nokia qui est mal embarqu et un tantinet malhonnte
> 
> Pour partie, les brevets qu'ils rclament ont t mis  la disposition d'organismes de standardisation de la tlphonie, ce qui implique que tout le monde a le droit de les utiliser aux *mmes* conditions (les fameux 40 autres) et les dtenteurs de droit ne peuvent plus refuser que quelqu'un les utilisent (ce qui constituerait une entrave  la concurrence puisque les brevets couvrent des technologies constitutives de standards)
> mais ils n'ont rien trouver de plus intelligent que de vouloir faire payer plus  Apple ce qui est videmment n'allait pas aller de soi


apple peut utiliser les brevets... mais ils doivent payer comme les 40 autres a fait




> Pour l'autre partie, certains brevets sont flous et pourraient violer ou avoir des conflits avec des brevets antrieurs du secteur informatique ce qui n'apparaissait pas de manire aussi claire avant la convergence des 2 secteurs 
> 
> Par contre, les brevets d'Apple, eux, ne sont pas contributifs de standards et donc la ngociation pour leur utilisation peut se faire au cas par cas et Apple a le droit de ngocier ou de refuser de ngocier avec qui elle l'entend 
> 
> Or, la convergence des technologies de la tlphonie - hautement standardise - et de l'informatique de bureau dont la partie software l'est nettement moins ne peut qu'annoncer de plus en plus de clashes de ce genre
> 
> Bref, contrairement aux apparences, c'est la plainte originale de Nokia qui constitue en fait une manuvre de dfense : ils essaient de contraindre  Apple  leur cder des droits sur des technologies propritaires qu'Apple n'a aucune obligation d'accorder en l'change d'accs  des technologies faisant partie de standards auxquels ils ne peuvent plus bloquer l'accs 
> En clair : ils viennent de se rendre compte que la standardisation  outrance du secteur de la tlphonie qui tait son point fort tant qu'ils jouaient qu'entre acteurs traditionnels respectant les mmes rgles, devient son point faible face  des "envahisseurs" venant du secteur informatique et qu'Apple n'en constitue que l'avant-garde et donc que le pire est  venir


si tu es allez lire les brevets que nokia violerait, il y en a plusieurs qui sont trs gnrique et qui risque d'tre invalid car a existait avant que brevet soit allou: 6,239,795, 5,315,703


je pense que nokia a plus de chance de gagner tant donn la force que nokia a dj eu par le pass avec ses brevets

----------


## JeitEmgie

> apple peut utiliser les brevets... mais ils doivent payer comme les 40 autres a fait


oui : mais le mme montant que les autres - ce qu'Apple accepte en rclamant l'application du principe F/RAND, 
et non pas plus que les autres comme Nokia essaie de l'imposer

----------


## exodev

> C'est surtout Nokia qui est mal embarqu et un tantinet malhonnte


Dans le jeu du "qui qu'est le plus malhonnte?" je dsignerai Apple tout de mme  :8-): 




> Pour partie, les brevets qu'ils rclament ont t mis  la disposition d'organismes de standardisation de la tlphonie, ce qui implique que tout le monde a le droit de les utiliser aux *mmes* conditions (les fameux 40 autres) et les dtenteurs de droit ne peuvent plus refuser que quelqu'un les utilisent (ce qui constituerait une entrave  la concurrence puisque les brevets couvrent des technologies constitutives de standards)
> mais ils n'ont rien trouver de plus intelligent que de vouloir faire payer plus  Apple ce qui est videmment n'allait pas aller de soi
> 
> Pour l'autre partie, certains brevets sont flous et pourraient violer ou avoir des conflits avec des brevets antrieurs du secteur informatique ce qui n'apparaissait pas de manire aussi claire avant la convergence des 2 secteurs 
> 
> Par contre, les brevets d'Apple, eux, ne sont pas contributifs de standards et donc la ngociation pour leur utilisation peut se faire au cas par cas et Apple a le droit de ngocier ou de refuser de ngocier avec qui elle l'entend 
> 
> Or, la convergence des technologies de la tlphonie - hautement standardise - et de l'informatique de bureau dont la partie software l'est nettement moins ne peut qu'annoncer de plus en plus de clashes de ce genre
> 
> ...


Personnellement je tourne cette histoire dans l'autre sens: je vois trs bien Apple protger ses arrires dans le secteur de la tlphonie avec ses brevets logiciels.
La ou le secteur tlphonique est "standardis", le secteur logiciel (aux Etats-Unis) est "brevetis". Il suffit de regarder quelques affaires de procs dans ce secteur pour voir le problme : ce n'est pas "flou", c'est "gnrique".

Dans l'affaire prsente, on peut voir les diffrentes cartes des ngociations entre Nokia et Apple. Nokia croit ici pouvoir obtenir plus en passant par la case justice. C'est l'occasion de voir la puissance des diffrents brevets en action...

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Dans le jeu du "qui qu'est le plus malhonnte?" je dsignerai Apple tout de mme 
> 
> 
> 
> Personnellement je tourne cette histoire dans l'autre sens: je vois trs bien Apple protger ses arrires dans le secteur de la tlphonie avec ses brevets logiciels.
> La ou le secteur tlphonique est "standardis", le secteur logiciel (aux Etats-Unis) est "brevetis". Il suffit de regarder quelques affaires de procs dans ce secteur pour voir le problme : ce n'est pas "flou", c'est "gnrique".
> 
> Dans l'affaire prsente, on peut voir les diffrentes cartes des ngociations entre Nokia et Apple. Nokia croit ici pouvoir obtenir plus en passant par la case justice. C'est l'occasion de voir la puissance des diffrents brevets en action...


Les brevets logiciels d'Apple ne sont pas limits  l'utilisation dans un tlphone
et c'est Nokia qui veut les obtenir pour rien en essayant de faire payer plus qu'il ne le fait aux autres les technologies standardises 
Les textes publis sont trs clairs : Apple dclare vouloir payer les mmes montants que les autres et refuse que la licence des technologies standardises soient lies par Nokia  l'obtention gratuite des licences pour ses technologies brevetes car tout cela constituerait une violation du principe F/RAND dans l'octroi de licences lies  des standards.

----------


## exodev

> Les brevets logiciels d'Apple ne sont pas limits  l'utilisation dans un tlphone


Je n'ai pas dis le contraire, mais qu'Apple s'en servait pour couvrir ses arrires sur le march de la tlphonie. 




> et c'est Nokia qui veut les obtenir pour rien en essayant de faire payer plus qu'il ne le fait aux autres les technologies standardises 
> Les textes publis sont trs clairs : Apple dclare vouloir payer les mmes montants que les autres et refuse que la licence des technologies standardises soient lies par Nokia  l'obtention gratuite des licences pour ses technologies brevetes car tout cela constituerait une violation du principe F/RAND dans l'octroi de licences lies  des standards.


Tu pourrais prciser tes propos par "Like Apple said" vu que tes allgations tires des "textes publis" vient des premires lignes de la procdure lance par Apple. Et cette partie est loin d'tre traite de manire objective par les avocats d'Apple.

petite remarque : je n'ai pas lu qu'Apple voulait payer les mme montants que les autres, seulement qu'ils trouvaient les montants demands par Nokia trop importants.

Je pense qu'il y'a de fortes chances pour qu'Apple et Nokia trouve un accord  l'amiable avant la fin de ces deux affaires nanmoins vu les sommes en jeu. L'action en justice sert aussi  montrer sa dtermination dans ce type d'affaire...

----------


## OWickerman

> Si quelqu'un avait fait un find and replace de "Apple" par "Microsoft" dans cette news, on aurait dj 12 pages de troll anti-MS et de MS-bashing.
> 
> Je comprend pas qu'avec de telles histoires qui s'enchainent, notamment les polmiques autour de l'Apple store, Apple vhicule encore une image aussi bonne chez le consommateur.


C'est la pomme, mme en politique, a marche ^^

----------


## robert_trudel

> Les brevets logiciels d'Apple ne sont pas limits  l'utilisation dans un tlphone
> et c'est Nokia qui veut les obtenir pour rien en essayant de faire payer plus qu'il ne le fait aux autres les technologies standardises 
> Les textes publis sont trs clairs : Apple dclare vouloir payer les mmes montants que les autres et refuse que la licence des technologies standardises soient lies par Nokia  l'obtention gratuite des licences pour ses technologies brevetes car tout cela constituerait une violation du principe F/RAND dans l'octroi de licences lies  des standards.


il y a un endroit o est spcifier le montant payer par les 40 autres et le prix que apple devrait payer?

----------


## JeitEmgie

> il y a un endroit o est spcifier le montant payer par les 40 autres et le prix que apple devrait payer?


le prix  payer est variable en fonction des changes de brevets hardware

Pour Ericsson :
patent.licensing@ericsson.com

Pour Nokia, (pas vu de mail)
http://www.nokia.com/press/ipr-infor...ential-patents

Texte o l'on entre-aperoit bien d'ailleurs que la pierre d'achoppement entres les 2 socits est la question de rciprocit les exigences de Nokia en cette matire visaient une situation o tous les acteurs taient  galit (Motorola, Ericsson, ) avec des brevets strictement lis  la tlphonie et en particulier les aspects hardware l'entre d'un acteur comme Apple avec des brevets software change la donne 
Nokia veut un accs  des technologies "soft" en change de technos "hard" Apple dit non Nokia rpond alors il faut payer plus Apple rpond c'est contraire aux pratiques courantes et on ne paiera pas plus que les autres licencis qui n'ont pas de brevets hard  changer Apple considrant que les brevets soft n'ont rien  voir puisqu'ils ne sont pas lis aux standards de la tlphonie contrairement aux brevets hard
et Nokia se rend compte que si les technos "soft" sont loin d'tre standardises un jour par des organismes, elles n'en sont pas moins susceptibles d'tre "standardises" par le march (cd la demande des clients) et donc si elles ne sont pas des standards au sens strict, elles n'en deviennent pas moins des "must" d'o une certaine "panique" face  un glissement des fondamentaux du march d'autant plus que derrire Apple, on aperoit poindre d'autres joyeux drilles comme Google et Microsoft

Tout cela dans un contexte propre  Apple, o la mauvaise gestion de la situation avec Microsoft par Sculley et les heurts avec les fabricants de GSM les prenant de haut dans la priode pre-iPhone - l'chec du ROKR - ont visiblement laiss des traces et engendrs d'une part une paranoa certaine et d'autre part, conforts leur habituelle arrogance du "not invented here"

----------


## Lavock

Ca prouve surtout que la proprit intellectuelle est fortement  revoir si on peut poser un brevet aussi con que "Object Oriented Telephony System" oO !

Et je dis pas  bannir hein, ni mme un monde 100% libre, je dis juste qu'elle est  revoir >< !

=> Aprs, apple et nokia, j'ai une petite prfrence pour nokia, mais c'est pas objectif, c'est  cause qt >< !
Enfin aprs, les histoire de gros sous... Je trouve quand mme mga puril la rponse d'apple...
Remarque, je vous pari que nokia va augmenter le nombre de ces brevets irrguliers...

----------


## robert_trudel

> le prix  payer est variable en fonction des changes de brevets hardware
> 
> Pour Ericsson :
> patent.licensing@ericsson.com
> 
> Pour Nokia, (pas vu de mail)
> http://www.nokia.com/press/ipr-infor...ential-patents
> 
> Texte o l'on entre-aperoit bien d'ailleurs que la pierre d'achoppement entres les 2 socits est la question de rciprocit les exigences de Nokia en cette matire visaient une situation o tous les acteurs taient  galit (Motorola, Ericsson, ) avec des brevets strictement lis  la tlphonie et en particulier les aspects hardware l'entre d'un acteur comme Apple avec des brevets software change la donne 
> ...


il y a pas de chiffre en tant que tel

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*"Tous les produits d'Apple enfreignent des brevets de Nokia"*
*Affirme le finlandais qui attaque en justice pour 7 nouvelles violations de brevet*


La trve des confiseurs n'a visiblement pas cours chez les constructeurs.

Aprs qu'Apple a accus Nokia d'tre "un voleur de technologies", attaque qui faisait-elle mme suite  une procdure pour violation de 10 brevets lance par la socit finlandaise  l'encontre d'Apple,  Nokia vient de dcider de remettre un peu d'huile sur le feu.

Le Finlandais vient d'annoncer qu'il attaquait  nouveau la firme  la pomme pour violation de 7 brevets supplmentaires (sur l'UI, l'appareil photo, l'antenne ou la gestion de l'alimentation des appareils).

Cerise sur la buche, cette fois-ci, tous les produits Apple sont viss par la procdure.

"_Apple enfreint les brevets de Nokia avec potentiellement tous ses tlphones mobiles, lecteurs de musique portables et ordinateurs_".

Alors qu'Apple accuse Nokia de lui voler les fruits de sa R&D, notamment sur les crans tactiles, Nokia ne se prive pas de rappeler  en substance - que  c'est celui qui le dit qui y est .

"_Cette action vise  protger les rsultats  la pointe de notre dveloppement [et  dnoncer] les pratiques d'Apple qui construit son activit sur des innovations appartenant  Nokia_".

On attend la contre-contre-contre attaque d'Apple. 

Qui ne manquera pas de faire encore un peu plus ressembler les deux socits  de vilains garnements dans une cour rcration sans surveillant.

*Source* : L'annonce des nouvelles procdures par Nokia


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple construise son succs en volant les innovations de Nokia ?

----------


## Traroth2

Encore une illustration de l'archasme du principe mme de brevet, qui ne sert plus du tout  encourager l'innovation, mais simplement  permettre des petites guerres d'intimidation. L, entre deux grandes socits comme Apple et Nokia, on se rend bien compte qu'ils vont finir par trouver un arrangement, mais quand une grosse boite comme a attaque une PME ? Et bien mme en tant 100% dans son tort, elle peut la chasser d'un march !

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah encore une histoire de brevets quand est ce qu'ils comprendront que il y a peut-etre un problme avec le systme des brevets ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Bah encore une histoire de brevets quand est ce qu'ils comprendront que il y a peut-etre un problme avec le systme des brevets


Jamais, c'est un moyen pour les entreprises de gagner du fric en coulant les concurrent, ils s'en foutent que ce soient un bon systme ou non, a "protge" certaines entreprises au dtriment des autres, ils ne voient que a..

----------


## _skip

Il faudrait pouvoir trier lesquels de ces brevets sont vritablement des innovations, et lesquels sont des trucs  2 balles :



```

```

Quand je vois a, il me semble bien  vue de nez que c'est presque tous justement des brevets (logiciels pour certains)  la noix sur des choses bien videntes, du mme genre que celui sur lequel microsoft s'est fait dlest de 290 millions  cause de son format XML pour word.

----------


## Lavock

> Remarque, je vous pari que nokia va augmenter le nombre de ces brevets irrguliers...


Je l'avais dit  ::roll::  >< !

Non, srieux, il vont pouvoir aller loin comme a... Le problme soulev par nokia,  l'origine, me semblait rudement important,  savoir, la standardisation "populaire" d'interface peut-elle tre pris en compte dans les redevances de brevet ?
Ma rponse  moi est qu'on ne devrait pas pouvoir "breveter" un rendu. Donc qu'il n'y devrait pas y avoir matire  dbat.
Allez, une tite promesse contractuelle que Apple ne poursuivra pas Nokia si ces bulles ressemble trop  celle de l'iPhone et a devrait rouler >< !

----------


## kokumbo

Je ne comprends pas que Nokia premier fabriquant mondial de Mobile, tombe dans des pareils polmiques. Au lieu de se concentrer sur l'innovation des ses produits et de rpondre  la monte de Apple et de son Iphone, il prfre se lenser dans des discussions de comptoir sa sent la fin du rgne pour Nokia.

----------


## degrcelcius

> Je ne comprends pas que Nokia premier fabriquant mondial de Mobile, tombe dans des pareils polmiques. Au lieu de se concentrer sur l'innovation des ses produits et de rpondre  la monte de Apple et de son Iphone, il prfre se lenser dans des discussions de comptoir sa sent la fin du rgne pour Nokia.


Je pense que les + 30 % de CA et de bnfices d'Apple, compar aux - 20% de Nokia expliquent sans doute pas mal de choses.
Dans l'industrie de la tlphonie, mme s'il est fortement critiqu, l'iPhone a fait l'effet d'une bombe au point de vue technologique (je sais, il lui manque des tas de choses que les autres ont) et modle de commercialisation des applications.
Les utilisateurs d'un iPhone ont donc un appareil peut-tre pas gnial, mais ils font beaucoup plus de choses avec que le commun des mortels avec les autres tlphones.
Et comme Apple a bien fait les choses en ce qui concerne leur modle conomique, ils gagnent beaucoup d'argent et Nokia en perd ...
Toutes les marques copient l'iPhone (regardont les catalogues de tlphones d'avant et d'aprs) : le tactile avec le doigt, les menus par icones ultra simple et l'AppStore pour ne citer que le plus copi ...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*En 2010, Nokia prvoit de rattraper son retard sur Apple*
*D'aprs le responsable Mobiles de la socit*


En 2010, Nokia pense rattraper Apple et RIM sur le march des smartphones.

Rick Simonson, le responsable Mobiles de la socit, pense mme que ce rattrapage ne prendra qu'un an.

_C'est vrai, on a un peu perdu pied face  la concurrence ces 18 derniers mois_  dclare-t-il  l'India Times,  _mais nous avons mis fin  ce dclin au deuxime semestre 2009. Nous allons repartir de l'avant cette anne avec l'arrive de Maemo et la stabilisation (sic) de Symbian, qui soit dit en passant est toujours la plateforme de dveloppement du plus grand nombre de smartphones_ .

Pour lui, ds 2011, Nokia  _sera a galit avec les terminaux d'Apple ou les Blackberry_ .

Pendant ce temps, les procs continuent (lire prcdemment).

*Source* : The India Times


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les prvisions de Nokia sont ralistes ? Ou au contraire, trop optimistes ?

----------


## kokumbo

Pour moi ils sont loin du compte, ils vont certainement garder encore pour longtemps leur leadership, mais Apple a cre une brche, ils vont s'y installer pour longtemps, pour Apple la cible c'est le haut de gamme, ils ne cherchent pas  faire du chiffre  tout prix. Une stats aux USA 90% des ordinateurs de + 1000$ vendus sont des Apple. Le but pour eux est d'imposer Iphone dans smartphone de plus de 600$.

----------


## robert_trudel

> Une stats aux USA 90% des ordinateurs de + 1000$ vendus sont des Apple. Le but pour eux est d'imposer Iphone dans smartphone de plus de 600$.


pas impressionnant quand on sait que la majeur partie des ordinateurs se vende bien en dessous de a au usa

700$ tu peux facilement avoir un quad core avec 8 gig de ram et un cran de 21"

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Nokia demande l'interdiction des produits mobiles Apple*
*Sur le sol amricain, l'escalade juridique continue entre les deux constructeurs de smartphones*


Nokia ne fait pas dans la demi mesure.

Dans le litige qui l'oppose  Apple sur la violation de plusieurs brevets concernant les iPhones, iPods et autres Mac, la firme finlandaise vient en effet de demander trs officiellement l'interdiction totale des importations des produits mobiles de la marque  la pomme sur le sol amricain.

Aprs avoir dclar  la presse que tous les produits d'Apple enfreignaient ses brevets, Nokia joint donc le geste  la parole.

Quitte  donner dans la dmesure ?

----------


## dams78

Bah il s'est pass la mme chose avec Word si j'ai bien suivis.
Si a avait t le contraire Apple se serai certainement pas fait prier pour demander la mme chose, alors c'est bien fait moi je trouve.

----------


## Kerod

Attends Nokia (qui est finlandais) veut obliger Apple (Amricain) de vendre ses produits sur le sol amricain. C'est absurde, je doute fort que cette demande passe...  ::aie::

----------


## _skip

Je sens que cette histoire finira par se rgler  grand coup de chques  6 zros et plus.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## trenton

> Attends Nokia (qui est finlandais) veut obliger Apple (Amricain) de vendre ses produits sur le sol amricain. C'est absurde, je doute fort que cette demande passe...


Je vois pas vraiment le rapport, a priori sur le march amricain, les rgles sont les mmes pour tous les participants, quelque soient leur pays d'origine. 

En France par exemple tu as pas le droit de tuer quelqu'un, mme si il est tranger.

----------


## Lyche

> En France par exemple tu as pas le droit de tuer quelqu'un, mme si il est tranger.


Zut ! On m'aurai mentie alors !  ::aie::

----------


## umeboshi

mais bien sur, nokia interdire Apple ? 

Ils sont tombs bien bas, la concurrence tait facile au dbut quand ils taient les seuls  proposer des tlphones 'potables', mais maintenant qu'il y a Apple a fait caca dans son pantalon.

C'est simple ils avaient qu' faire voluer leurs tlphones moins lentement, au lieu d'essayer de s'en mettre plein les c***** avec des produits brids.

----------


## smyley

> Attends Nokia (qui est finlandais) veut obliger Apple (Amricain) de vendre ses produits sur le sol amricain. C'est absurde, je doute fort que cette demande passe...


bah en mme temps, i4i (groupe Canadien inconnu du grand publique)  russit  obliger  Microsoft (L'incarnation mme de beaucoup de strotypes Amricains) d'arrter de vendre certaines versions de Word sur le sol Amricain  ::aie:: 

Ce qui compte ce n'est pas la nationalit des entreprises engages dans le procs, mais le domaine d'application des brevets en questions (qui,  priori, sont valides sur le sol Amricain ...).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En France par exemple tu as pas le droit de tuer quelqu'un, mme si il est tranger.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Zut ! On m'aurai mentie alors !


En fait, c'est la procdure qui est complique. Faut les mettre dans un avion et les envoyer dans un pays dans lequel ils se feront tuer ! C'est plus compliquer, mais tout aussi efficace !  ::aie:: 




> C'est simple ils avaient qu' faire voluer leurs tlphones moins lentement, au lieu d'essayer de s'en mettre plein les c***** avec des produits brids.


C'est sr que les produits Apple sont moins brids !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kerod

> Je vois pas vraiment le rapport, a priori sur le march amricain, les rgles sont les mmes pour tous les participants, quelque soient leur pays d'origine. 
> 
> En France par exemple tu as pas le droit de tuer quelqu'un, mme si il est tranger.





> bah en mme temps, i4i (groupe Canadien inconnu du grand publique)  russit  obliger  Microsoft (L'incarnation mme de beaucoup de strotypes Amricains) d'arrter de vendre certaines versions de Word sur le sol Amricain 
> 
> Ce qui compte ce n'est pas la nationalit des entreprises engages dans le procs, mais le domaine d'application des brevets en questions (qui,  priori, sont valides sur le sol Amricain ...).



Ce que je veux dire par l c'est que Nokia vient  peine d'arriver sur le sol amricain. Tout reste  faire pour lui, interdire Apple qui y est depuis sa cration tout a pour esprer gagner des parts de march, c'est un coup bas je trouve...
Prendre pour excuse les brevets c'est un peu facile...De toute faon je ne vois pas comment Nokia gagnera gain de cause dans cette histoire...Tous les constructeurs utilisent les mmes procds, si on suit la logique de Nokia il faudrait interdire galement RIM, Palm et pourquoi pas Google avec son Nexus One...

----------


## dams78

Je dis a comme a, mais si Apple enfreint rellement des brevets de Nokia, c'est quand mme normal qu'ils rlent.

----------


## Bluespear

> Pour lui, ds 2011, Nokia  sera a galit avec les terminaux d'Apple ou les Blackberry .


Mouai a reste  prouver. Peut tre qu'il a oubli " d'aujourd'hui."  la fin de sa phrase ?

J'ai voulu m'amuser avec Maemo a reste quand mme un gros bordel  installer  ::mouarf::  (sur le site de maemo ils proposent une image d'ubuntu pour dvelopper sur maemo... on aurai pu esprer avoir dj les packages installs.. que neni, c'est une simple image VirtualPC de la distro avec 11 script  essayer de faire fonctionner pour lancer l'installation :-) ) 
Au final j'ai pris une image Debian et j'ai fait manuellement, mais a reste bof  l'utilisation.

Mais  ct de a, le sdk Android, fourni avec un gestionnaire de packages est bien plus simple  utiliser  mon got. Et Android a volu  une vitesse hallucinante  :8O: 

On verra bien d'ici 6 mois ce qu'il en est.

----------


## umeboshi

> C'est sr que les produits Apple sont moins brids !


Je me suis mal exprim, en effet les produits Apple le sont aussi, mais il faut bien avouer qu'en europe, avant l'arrive de l'iphone c'tait encore la prhistoire de la tlphonie mobile, alors qu'on pouvait faire bien mieux. Mais ils y auraient gagner moins...  ::?:

----------


## Louis Griffont

Disons qu'ils ont fait comme beaucoup dans ce cas de figure. Ils ont surfs sur leurs succs sans se remettre en cause. Et l, paf, un concurrent arrive avec un produit volu, et surtout une communication d'enfer ! Rsultat, les habituels gogos se jettent dessus sans chercher  comprendre qu'on leur a vendu ce qu'ils avaient dj, avec juste une pomme dessus en plus ! 
En plus, ce concurrent utilise leur technologie sans payer les droits d'auteur ! Y a effectivement de quoi rler !

----------


## chaplin

> Disons qu'ils ont fait comme beaucoup dans ce cas de figure. Ils ont surfs sur leurs succs sans se remettre en cause. Et l, paf, un concurrent arrive avec un produit volu, et surtout une communication d'enfer ! Rsultat, les habituels gogos se jettent dessus sans chercher  comprendre qu'on leur a vendu ce qu'ils avaient dj, avec juste une pomme dessus en plus ! 
> En plus, ce concurrent utilise leur technologie sans payer les droits d'auteur ! Y a effectivement de quoi rler !


J'en suis au deuxime Nokia, il ne m'a pas saut  la figure. J'ai  disuad mon pre d'acheter un IPhone, il ne regrette pas son choix, un sony erricson ... bon c'est pas un Nokia, mais il faut reconnatre qu'ils ont une belle ergonomie et la rception est trs bonne.

Je regrette mon philips qui tenais 10 jours sans recharge avec un cran LCD. Je trouve que les crans couleurs sont trs nrgivores.

----------


## dams78

C'est vrai que les nouveaux crans bouffent normment. Mais ils sont quand mme super beau aussi... Pouvoir regarder un film dans les transports, a n'a pas de prix  ::):

----------


## chaplin

Ils sont trs pratique quand tu perds les cls dans le noir. Ensuite, tout dpend de l'usage qu'on veut en faire. 
Pour en revenir  Nokia, vouloir attaquer Apple sur le sol amricain, c'est un peu du suicide puisque Apple est une entreprise amricaine, il n'y a aucun recours. 

Il est sr qu'un oprateur comme France Tlcom qui a une capacit de communication norme choisit  loisir le modle de tlphone  promouvoir.
Au niveau marketing, ils ont fait un tour de force, mais c'est hlas tout ce qu'on sait faire aujourd'hui, du marketing.

----------


## smyley

> Ce que je veux dire par l c'est que Nokia vient  peine d'arriver sur le sol amricain. Tout reste  faire pour lui, interdire Apple qui y est depuis sa cration tout a pour esprer gagner des parts de march, c'est un coup bas je trouve...
> Prendre pour excuse les brevets c'est un peu facile...De toute faon je ne vois pas comment Nokia gagnera gain de cause dans cette histoire...Tous les constructeurs utilisent les mmes procds, si on suit la logique de Nokia il faudrait interdire galement RIM, Palm et pourquoi pas Google avec son Nexus One...


Ce n'est toujours pas l l'important.

Si on revient  i4i c'est une entreprise Canadienne fonde en 1993 et spcialise dans le XML.

Nokia de son ct est une entreprise finlandaise cre en 1965 et qui en 2008 tait le plus grand constructeur mondial de tlphones mobiles.

Tous les procs de cette anne en gros sont dus  des brevets et suivant la mme logique, si i4i a t dans son droit sur un brevet portant sur le XML face  Microsoft, Nokia est encore plus dans son droit avec *ses* brevets face  Apple.

Attention, je ne dit pas que Nokia a raison de le faire (a, c'est au tribunal de trancher) mais aller jusqu' dire que Nokia vient de dbarquer sur le sol Amricain et que c'est un coup bas d'invoquer un brevet ... en mme temps, c'est un peut condamner tous les rcents procs survenus cette anne  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, en parlant de a, je ne crois pas qu'il y ai une quelconque distinction entre les brevets dposs par des entreprises Amricaines et des brevets dposs par des entreprises trangres aux yeux de la loi Amricaine, donc ce n'est pas dterminant.

Savoir s'il faut interdire la vente, c'est, toujours vis  vis de ce qu'on a pu voir avec les prcdent brevets, directement li  la dcision de justice. S'il est avr que Apple viole des brevets alors il serait possible de voir la vente des iPhones utilisant les brevets interdite (Apple devrait alors concevoir de nouveaux modles sans ces brevets pour pouvoir les vendre).

On pourrai aussi voir un accord  l'amiable entre Apple et Nokia, mais apparemment la justice US commence  en avoir marre vu qu'on semble remettre en question l'accord entre Intel et AMD ...

Ce qui serait marrant, c'est si les iPhone se retrouvaient en situation de monopole sur le march US  ::mouarf::

----------


## chaplin

Le compromis entre i4i et microsoft, c'est qu'au final les utilsateurs devront pass directement  la version 2010, mais i4i n'est toujours pas sauv d'affaire, alors que Microsoft va en tirer un avantage.
Nokia est une entreprise finlandaise et pas amricaine, c'est toute la diffrence.

----------


## smyley

> Le compromis entre i4i et microsoft, c'est qu'au final les utilsateurs devront pass directement  la version 2010, mais i4i n'est toujours pas sauv d'affaire, alors que Microsoft va en tirer un avantage.


je sais pas si on peut vraiment appeler a un compromis : le Word utilisant le brevet a t interdit de vente  ::aie:: 
(La version 2010 n'utilise pas la fonctionnalit brevet par i4i)

Pourquoi i4i ne serai pas sauv d'affaire ? ils ont perdu de l'argent parce que Word pouvais crire dans un fichier XML ? MS fait son business sur Word, pas vraiment sur le format utilis tant que c'est compatible avec les anciennes versions ...

----------


## chaplin

> Pourquoi i4i ne serai pas sauv d'affaire ? ils ont perdu de l'argent parce que Word pouvais crire dans un fichier XML ? MS fait son business sur Word, pas vraiment sur le format utilis tant que c'est compatible avec les anciennes versions ...





> Pour l'diteur de Toronto, la conclusion du jugement devrait donc tre la mme : dans Word, la firme de Redmond a sciemment utilis un brevet qui ne lui appartenait pas.
> 
> Il est galement crit noir sur blanc dans ce brief que *"Microsoft a dtruit le march pour les produits de i4i*".


En regardant le fil de discussion sur microsoft et i4i, ce dernier a un gain de cause avec 280 milions de dollards, mais les dgats sont l. Et mme si la vente est intedite, les versions vendues ne sont pas rglementaires et sont toujours utilises.

J'ai eu un jugement hatif, mais quand les clients partent ailleurs, ils reviennent difficilement, c'est souvent irrversible.

----------


## smyley

> J'ai eu un jugement hatif, mais quand les clients partent ailleurs, ils reviennent difficilement, c'est souvent irrversible.


Justement, peut tre pourra tu m'clairer mais :
- i4i fait des solutions autour de diffrents formats XML pour aider les entreprises  l'intgrer si j'ai bien compris
- Microsoft Word est un outil de traitement de texte (en gros ...) qui utilise le format XML pour ses fichiers ... (plus ou moins).

O est-ce qu'il y a collision ? Cela ne me semble pas tre le mme publique : si une entreprise s'intresse au format XML alors elle va peut tre consulter i4i. Mais pour quiper les secrtaires on s'en fiche de savoir si XML ou pas, on fournit Office  tout le monde ...

Idem, je vois pas des clients qui doivent choisir entre MS Word et un truc de i4i. Peut tre entre MS Office, Star Office, OpenOffice, etc mais il n'y a pas i4i dans le lot il me semble ...

----------


## chaplin

> O est-ce qu'il y a collision ? Cela ne me semble pas tre le mme publique : si une entreprise s'intresse au format XML alors elle va peut tre consulter i4i. Mais pour quiper les secrtaires on s'en fiche de savoir si XML ou pas, on fournit Office  tout le monde ...
> 
> Idem, je vois pas des clients qui doivent choisir entre MS Word et un truc de i4i. Peut tre entre MS Office, Star Office, OpenOffice, etc mais il n'y a pas i4i dans le lot il me semble ...





> Yes, you will still be able to attach a schema to .DOC documents files and insert custom XML tags into .doc documents using the updated version of Word 2007.  Note that you will also still be able to save these files to XML based file formats such as .docx and the tags will be saved.   However if you open that .docx file again in the updated version of Word 2007,  any custom XML markup will be removed at that point.(source)


Celui qui a compris l'intrt de XML avec une suite bureautique a tout a gagner sans parler de secrtaire.

----------


## smyley

> Celui qui a compris l'intrt de XML avec une suite bureautique a tout a gagner sans parler de secrtaire.


Tu veux dire qu'il y a tellement de personnes  trouver le fait de d'injecter du XML dans un .doc que a fait perdre de l'argent  i4i ?  ::aie::

----------


## chaplin

Si tu regardes les clients de i4i, principalement des groupes pharmaceutiques, l'utilisation d'un format XML semble trs efficace pour leurs besoins, c'est  dire s'interfacer  un traitement texte pour les ditions.

En intgrant OpenXML  Word, les clients se sont donc tourns vers une solution intgre dans la suite bureautique sans faire appel  un plugin tiers payant et les services ad hoc.

Je ne connaissais pas i4i avant, mais ds que les clients ont su qu'il y avait une solution financirement avantageuse, ils ont tourn le dos  i4i. Oui parce que les sanctions ne sont pas appliqus aux license Word 2007 dj vendues qui elles rentrent directement en concurrence avec i4i, le mal est donc dj fait.



> Tu veux dire qu'il y a tellement de personnes  trouver le fait de d'injecter du XML dans un .doc que a fait perdre de l'argent  i4i ?


Les clients qui avaient ce besoin travaillaient avec i4i. Il suffit de capter ces clients, a suffit pour couler une bote puisque c'est sa seule ressource financire.

----------


## smyley

> Les clients qui avaient ce besoin travaillaient avec i4i. Il suffit de capter ces clients, a suffit pour couler une bote puisque c'est sa seule ressource financire.


Ma foi, pourquoi pas ...

----------


## Skyounet

> Les clients qui avaient ce besoin travaillaient avec i4i. Il suffit de capter ces clients, a suffit pour couler une bote puisque c'est sa seule ressource financire.


Ah tiens a rappelle ce que fait Google  ::aie::

----------


## Sayrus

Mme si Apple  voler des brevets ou quoi que ce soit (et encore venant de Nokia), Apple fait de biens meilleurs produits que ceux de Nokia.  En  plus dsol mais le SAV Nokia est  chier (du moins sur la Belgique sur la France je ne peux juger).

Je doute fort qu'Apple perde le procs, sinon on pourra tous repporter nos produits et demander un remboursement car vol de technologie.  ::aie::

----------


## riete

> Les clients qui avaient ce besoin travaillaient avec i4i. Il suffit de capter ces clients, a suffit pour couler une bote puisque c'est sa seule ressource financire.


Microsoft est coutumier du fait, aurions nous la mmoire trop courte? bon nombres de socits en ont dj subit les consquences (Apple en sais quelques choses).

Pour continuer le fil de cette discussion,  moins que je ne me trompe gravement, je trouve les vocifrations de Nokia vis  vis d'Apple assez comiques. Je m'explique:

 - Comme certains l'ont dj fait remarqu plus haut. Comment se fait-il que Nokia avec autant d'annes d'expriences et autant de capacits de R&D n'est pas t capable d'innover avec un outil semblable au iPhone et surtout avec un OS et une interface digne de ce nom?

 - Depuis 2006 j'ai utilis la tablette N770 et ses descendantes quipes de Maemo. Il s'agissait de vrais innovations, bien russit  mon got, mais pas au got de tous  en voir le succs timide qu'elles ont eu. Il tait vident que l'avenir des tlphones se trouvaient dans ce type d'appareil. Pourquoi Nokia n'ont ils pas profiter de cette avance ?

- Pour ce qui est de la revendication des brevets, je serais trs curieux de connatre les arguments autres que ceux de propagande, car UMTS et GSM sont si je ne me trompe pas des standards dfinit par l'3GPP dont Nokia n'est 'que' membre? Ils n'ont donc aucune revendication de paternit et encore moins de proprit possible?

En conclusion, je pense que Nokia  pris un gros retard et cherche un moyen de freiner le concurrent le plus srieux et le plus cratif, ceci fait partie des armes de guerres commerciales.  :;): 

Un peu plus tard ...

*Une petite visite chez Nokia*
Le N900, la voici enfin la rponse de Nokia! comme quoi c'est bien Apple qui tire le march de la tlphonie mobile vers le haut. La demo se passe de commentaire, je vous laisse juger. Le multitouch n'est peut tre pas copier ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Je salut quand mme les nombreuses innovations et le vrai caractre multitches de la bte. Le poids et le prix restent dissuasifs.

----------


## smyley

> MApple fait de biens meilleurs produits que ceux de Nokia.  En  plus dsol mais le SAV Nokia est  chier (du moins sur la Belgique sur la France je ne peux juger).


Le fait que Nokia n'ai pas le mme succs qu'Apple justifie le fait qu'Apple ne soit pas soumis  la loi ?

----------


## dams78

> Mme si Apple  voler des brevets ou quoi que ce soit (et encore venant de Nokia), Apple fait de biens meilleurs produits que ceux de Nokia.  En  plus dsol mais le SAV Nokia est  chier (du moins sur la Belgique sur la France je ne peux juger).
> 
> Je doute fort qu'Apple perde le procs, sinon on pourra tous repporter nos produits et demander un remboursement car vol de technologie.


Quand on lit que le SAV d'Apple a refus de rparer de ordinateur portable sous prtexte que leurs utilisateurs taient des fumeurs, a me fait bien rire...

Ta premire phrase me choque un peu quand mme, tu peux voler des technologies aux autres ds l'instant o tu arrives  faire mieux?

----------


## Lyche

> Quand on lit que le SAV d'Apple a refus de rparer de ordinateur portable sous prtexte que leurs utilisateurs taient des fumeurs, a me fait bien rire...
> 
> Ta premire phrase me choque un peu quand mme, tu peux voler des technologies aux autres ds l'instant o tu arrives  faire mieux?


Non, mais c'est Apple tu comprends, ils ont le droit de tout faire! Mme te vendre un produit de qualit identique aux autres et te faire payer plus cher et le pire ! Tu leurs dis merci pour t'avoir mis une rondelle comme une pice de 2 !

Je trouve a si beau !

----------


## _skip

> Non, mais c'est Apple tu comprends, ils ont le droit de tout faire! Mme te vendre un produit de qualit identique aux autres et te faire payer plus cher et le pire ! Tu leurs dis merci pour t'avoir mis une rondelle comme une pice de 2 !
> 
> Je trouve a si beau !


Ben oui, c'est l'image dont ils bnficient auprs de leurs consommateurs qui leur donne tous les droits. ITunes peut formater leur Ipod, shooter leurs MP3, l'Appstore peut dcider  leur place de ce qu'ils ont le droit d'installer sur leur iphone, il y en a qui seront toujours super fiers d'avoir leur joli machin blanc avec une pomme dessus puis de le payer le double de chez la concurrence.

je dis pas que tout le public d'Apple est fait de drnes qui se laissent cracher  la g...., mais je suis toujours impressionn de ce qu'Apple peut se permettre grce  cette image divine qu'ils ont.

----------


## dams78

> je dis pas que tout le public d'Apple est fait de drnes qui se laissent cracher  la g...., mais je suis toujours impressionn de ce qu'Apple peut se permettre grce  cette image divine qu'ils ont.


+1

Ils sont trs fort  Apple.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Quand on lit que le SAV d'Apple a refus de rparer de ordinateur portable sous prtexte que leurs utilisateurs taient des fumeurs, a me fait bien rire...
> 
> Ta premire phrase me choque un peu quand mme, tu peux voler des technologies aux autres ds l'instant o tu arrives  faire mieux?


Il y a derrire des motivations juridiques : Apple n'a probablement pas envie de se taper des procs en chane par ses techniciens qui auront choper des saloperies en rparant des machines bourres de nicotines et autres joyeusets dues au tabagisme. Ce genre de procs arrivera aux US, c'est certain, donc autant les prvenir autant que faire se peut.

----------


## smyley

> Il y a derrire des motivations juridiques : Apple n'a probablement pas envie de se taper des procs en chane par ses techniciens qui auront choper des saloperies en rparant des machines bourres de nicotines et autres joyeusets dues au tabagisme. Ce genre de procs arrivera aux US, c'est certain, donc autant les prvenir autant que faire se peut.


Autant faire sauter toutes les garanties dans tous les domaines pour les SAV concernant les fumeurs. Que ce soit un portable PC ou un McBook, les risques sont les mmes aprs tout ? pour les tlphones aussi, les radio, les voitures, etc ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il y a derrire des motivations juridiques : Apple n'a probablement pas envie de se taper des procs en chane par ses techniciens qui auront choper des saloperies en rparant des machines bourres de nicotines et autres joyeusets dues au tabagisme. Ce genre de procs arrivera aux US, c'est certain, donc autant les prvenir autant que faire se peut.


Sauf que, si ce n'est pas explicitement crit dans les conditions de ventes, c'est parfaitement illgal !

----------


## LeSmurf

> Il y a derrire des motivations juridiques : Apple n'a probablement pas envie de se taper des procs en chane par ses techniciens qui auront choper des saloperies en rparant des machines bourres de nicotines et autres joyeusets dues au tabagisme. Ce genre de procs arrivera aux US, c'est certain, donc autant les prvenir autant que faire se peut.


Dans ce cas, Apple aurait d refuser tout support pour la plupart de ses clients car beaucoup de leurs machines sont fabriques avec des produits toxiques. C'est moins vrai pour les produits rcents, mais a a longtemps t le cas.

----------


## dams78

> Il y a derrire des motivations juridiques : Apple n'a probablement pas envie de se taper des procs en chane par ses techniciens qui auront choper des saloperies en rparant des machines bourres de nicotines et autres joyeusets dues au tabagisme. Ce genre de procs arrivera aux US, c'est certain, donc autant les prvenir autant que faire se peut.


C'est surtout une manire de pas perdre de l'argent en ne rparant pas les pc.
Faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons, le pc il va pas recracher tout la fume qui est soit disant passe dans son ventilo. Et quand est il de la poussire dans ce cas l?
Je vois bien le chirurgien refuser d'oprer un fumeur parce que si il l'ouvre il va inhaler de la nicotine...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je vois bien le chirurgien refuser d'oprer un fumeur parce que si il l'ouvre il va inhaler de la nicotine...


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Sayrus

> Quand on lit que le SAV d'Apple a refus de rparer de ordinateur portable sous prtexte que leurs utilisateurs taient des fumeurs, a me fait bien rire...
> 
> Ta premire phrase me choque un peu quand mme, tu peux voler des technologies aux autres ds l'instant o tu arrives  faire mieux?


Bien sr que non!  Mais j'avoue avoir t tellement dgout par Nokia...  Je pense qu'il y a du pour et du contre partout.

Pour ce qui est des brevets, oui et non... Si quelqu'un met un brevet sur un projet intressant mais ne l'exploite pas au maximum.  Une autre personne vient et parvient  en amliorer grandement le projet alors que la personne de dpart n'a pas pu le faire...  Ce serait dommage de pass  ct de a?  Maintenant je suis d'accord qu'ils auraient du demander  Nokia...

----------


## goomazio

> Pour ce qui est des brevets, oui et non... Si quelqu'un met un brevet sur un projet intressant mais ne l'exploite pas au maximum.  Une autre personne vient et parvient  en amliorer grandement le projet alors que la personne de dpart n'a pas pu le faire...  Ce serait dommage de pass  ct de a?


Ok mais alors Apple donne son iPhone  Nokia en disant : voil ce que tu devrais faire avec tes brevets  :;):  Garde le, nous on va attendre que ton brevet ne vaille plus rien.  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple ne veut plus de Nokia sur le sol amricain*
*Et rciproquement*


_C'est celui qui le dit qui y est_.

Nokia et Apple en sont  peu prs  ce niveau.

Il y a deux semaines, Nokia avait demand que les produits nomades d'Apple soient purement et simplement interdits d'importation aux Etats-Unis (lire prcdemment), au motif que ceux-ci utiliseraient de manire illgale ses brevets.

Apple, qui accuse galement Nokia de lui voler sa proprit intellectuelle, vient de faire exactement la mme demande  l'encontre du Finlandais.

La Federal Trade Commission a donc depuis Vendredi deux dossiers parfaitement contradictoires sur son bureau. Quand on connait le systme amricain de brevets, on imagine l'embarras dans lequel doit se trouver la commission face  ces accusations rciproques. Et certainement inextricables.

En rponse  cette demande d'interdiction d'Apple, un porte-parole de Nokia s'est exprim schement dans une interview accorde  la chaine financire Blommberg : _cela ne change rien au fait qu'Apple n'a pas respect les termes d'utilisation des technologies de Nokia et qu'il a cherch  les utiliser sans contrepartie depuis 2007 et son premier iPhone_.

Une accusation que Apple avait galement retourn contre Nokia.

Comme le ridicule ne semble pas effrayer ces deux socits, la prochaine tape sera-t-elle une demande d'interdiction mondiale de leurs produits respectifs ?

*Source* : La plainte dpose par Apple et l'interview  Bloomberg du porte-parole de Nokia

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la prochaine tape sera une demande d'interdiction mondiale de leurs produits respectifs ?
 ::fleche::  Et d'aprs vous, qui a vol l'autre ?

----------


## DoubleU

Ca serait rigolo que les 2 procdures russissent et que et Apple, et Nokia soient interdits aux Etats Unis  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Cela ressemblerait fort  une certaine fable de La Fontaine

----------


## exodev

> Pensez-vous que la prochaine tape sera une demande d'interdiction mondiale de leurs produits respectifs ?
>  Et d'aprs vous, qui a vol l'autre ?


-> Pour apple c'est mal barr puisqu'il s'agit de brevets logiciels
-> Aux USA, les deux  ::P:

----------


## smyley

A croire que grandes responsabilits n'est pas synonyme de maturit ...

----------


## Lyche

> A croire que grandes responsabilits n'est pas synonyme de maturit ...


Le principe de Peter, encore et toujours le principe de Peter !

----------


## dams78

> Ca serait rigolo que les 2 procdures russissent et que et Apple, et Nokia soient interdits aux Etats Unis


 ::ccool:: 
Mais grve !!!

----------


## lucideluciole

Quelle absurdit! Apple ne veut plus de Nokia sur le sol Amricain!

----------


## riete

> Quelle absurdit! Apple ne veut plus de Nokia sur le sol Amricain!


Y a t il encore quelque chose qui ne soit pas absurde dans le monde du business et du commerce ?
Les hommes sont fous ! le seul problme c'est que nous croyons toujours que ce sont les autres qui le sont.

----------


## _skip

Je suis sr que a donne du boulot  plein de fonctionnaires, de juges, et d'avocaillons. C'est assez positif en temps de crise.

----------


## Sayrus

::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Plaintes rciproques Nokia - Apple : la justice accepte d'ouvrir les enqutes* 
*Qui pourraient aboutir  des interdictions de vente totale aux Etats-Unis* 


Contre toute attente, en tout cas pour un observateur francophone, la International Trade Commission (ITC) a accept d'instruire les plaintes rciproques de Nokia et d'Apple.

Pour mmoire, les deux compagnies s'accusent mutuellement de vol et de violation de brevets sur de nombreux appareils portables (smartphones et ordinateurs) - lire sur ce point ci-avant.

L'escalade des attaques et des contre-attaques a amen l'amricain et le finlandais  demander, chacun  leur tour, l'interdiction totale, sur le sol amricain, de la vente des produits incrimins du concurrent.

L'enqute de l'ITC sera confie  l'un de ses 6 juges, qui fixera une date pour le dbut de ses investigations. Il aura alors 45 jours pour clore le dossier.

A force de jouer  s'intimider, Apple et Nokia semblent avoir gagn le gros lot.

D'aprs les analystes juridiques qui suivent cette affaire, les dommages et intrts engags devraient s'lever  plusieurs centaines de millions de dollars. Idem pour les royalties annuels lis aux brevets incrimins.

Reste  savoir qui des deux socits en bnficiera.

Et si un juge amricain sera enclin, le cas chant,  statuer contre la marque  la Pomme.


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  un juge amricain sera enclin, le cas chant,  statuer contre Apple ?

----------


## smyley

Tout comme il pourra, si c'est prouv, intenter des actions contre Nokia aux US.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Tout comme il pourra, si c'est prouv, intenter des actions contre Nokia aux US.


J'avoue que la tournure de la news est assez spciale encore une fois ...

----------


## turcotm

> +1
> 
> Ils sont trs fort  Apple.


 
un +1k !

----------


## Acropole

> Reste  savoir qui des deux socits en bnficiera.


Ben, peut tre que le juge va conclure que des brevets ont ts utiliss illgalement de la part des deux constructeurs, et qu'ils vont tres interdits de vente tous les deux...

----------


## _skip

Ou peut tre qu'il trouvera que les petits rayons sur les angles du tlphone de nokia rappellent les bulles brevetes d'apple...
Ca peut virer n'importe o  ce stade tant le systme amricain peut tre tordu, mais a se rglera sans aucun doute  l'amiable aprs le mea culpa et la rponse (par chque) du parti le plus en tort.

----------


## Sayrus

Moi j'aimerais bien que les produits soient Interdit, ainsi on pourra repporter son portable et se faire rembourser  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Moi j'aimerais bien que les produits soient Interdit, ainsi on pourra repporter son portable et se faire rembourser


C'est qu'aux Etats Unis  priori  ::roll::

----------


## Sayrus

> C'est qu'aux Etats Unis  priori


Et merde  ::roll::

----------


## Sarawyn

Je vois mal Apple interdit sur son propre territoire ce serait quand mme tout simplement norme.  ::mouarf::  ( Je ne suis pas anti Apple , mais ce serait rigolo )

Voir une interdictions des 2 ?  ::aie::

----------


## olibara

Et celle ci vous la connaissiez ?

les-beatles-attaquent-apple-en-justice

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Et celle ci vous la connaissiez ?
> 
> les-beatles-attaquent-apple-en-justice


Old.

----------


## olibara

> Old.


Certe ! Mais toujours et plus que jamais d'actualit et ca relativise aussi certaines action d'Apple contre WollsWorth en Australie !!

http://www.theage.com.au/business/ap...1005-ghzr.html

Et pourquoi n'attaquerait-il pas dame nature qui fabrique des fruits a l'image de son logo !

Ou mieux alors !
Imposer a Apple une taxe environementale pour exploitation d'images faisant partie du patrimoine naturel !   ::mrgreen::

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Certe ! Mais toujours et plus que jamais d'actualit et ca relativise aussi certaines action d'Apple contre WollsWorth en Australie !!
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/business/ap...1005-ghzr.html
> 
> Et pourquoi n'attaquerait-il pas dame nature qui fabrique des fruits a l'image de son logo !
> 
> Ou mieux alors !
> Imposer a Apple une taxe environementale pour exploitation d'images faisant partie du patrimoine naturel !


Je comprends pas ton raisonnement l, quand ils se font attaquer par les autres, c'est jubilatoire, mais quand eux attaquent les autres c'est n'importe quoi ?

----------


## olibara

J'essaye de relativiser la pertinence des "attaques" 

Celle des Beatles me semble asser pertinente de part le nom, l'usage et le logo largement antrieur a ceux de Apple

Celle de Apple contre WoolsWorths me le semble infiniment moins !

Le logo de WoolsWorth fait refrence a leurs W et ne fait aucune mention du nom Apple

C'est dans ce cadre que je pense qu'une confrontation entre Apple et dame nature me semblerait tout autant et meme plus pertinente !!

----------


## RTN14

> Celle de Apple contre WoolsWorths me le semble infiniment moins !


Je suis loin d'tre un fan d'Apple, mais faut avouer que le resemblence entre les logog est tonnante. D'accord c'est le W de WoolsWorths, mais c'est quoi cette queu de pomme au dessus? Quand on sait qu'Appel  t jusqu' protoger les bulles brillantes de l'iPhone, cela n'a rien d'tonnant qu'ils aient attaqu!
Mais d'un autre cot, Apple Corps aurait aussi pu attaquer Apple computers pour le logo en plus du nom! Perso, petit, je ne comprenait pas pourquoi Appel computers avait son logo certains disques des Beatles que mon papa avait. Jusqu' ce que j'aprenne qu'il s'agissait du label des Beatles!

----------


## _skip

C'est un peu normal car il s'agit de marques commerciales, donc en rapport avec l'identification d'un produit.
Pour le reste, c'est le systme amricain qui encourage de placer des brevets sur tout et n'importe quoi, et a va un peu  l'encontre du but thorique d'un brevet, qui est de favoriser la R&D...

Si vous faites une tarte aux pommes, vous violez un brevet apple?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Si vous faites une tarte aux pommes, vous violez un brevet apple?


C'est 4ans enferm  guantanamo !

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> C'est 4ans enferm  guantanamo !


Non, a c'est pour ceux qui font des crumble  base de tours ...

----------


## RTN14

> Si vous faites une tarte aux pommes, vous violez un brevet apple?


Ils n'ont pas pu dpos les pommes, alors ils ont dpos diffrentes recettes de tartes aux pommes! A toi d'en inventer une autre.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bon bah on voit encore la grande intelligence du systme des brevets amricains

----------


## olibara

> Bon bah on voit encore la grande intelligence du systme des brevets amricains


Surtout un systeme juridique qui fait que au plus tu est solvable au plus tu a intret reserver une partie de ta fortune pour te payer un bon bureau d'avocat

D'ailleur au US ce genre d'affaires est souvent instrument directement pas des bureaux d'avocat chasseur de 'case' qui sont presque une industrie a part entiere !

----------


## BainE

> Et celle ci vous la connaissiez ?
> 
> les-beatles-attaquent-apple-en-justice


Si je peux me permettre :
Le dernier des beattles en vie, sir McCartney quoi.

----------


## olibara

> Si je peux me permettre :
> Le dernier des beattles en vie, sir McCartney quoi.


Et Ringo Starr   ::calim2::  ?

Cette plainte des Beatles (Apple corp.) est tres ancienne mais toujours d'actualit (lis bien l'article) Puisqu'elle concerne toute exploitation ou diffusion de musique sous le nom de Apple

----------


## BainE

ah ben mince, j tais sur que...

dsol Mr Starkey  ::oops::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Nokia-Apple : l'instruction en attente* 
*Le juge attend une expertise avant de dcider de poursuites pour violation de brevet* 


Le bon sens l'a finalement emport, en tout cas temporairement.

Dans l'affaire des plaintes mutuelles entre Nokia et Apple pour violations de brevets en rapport avec les terminaux mobiles des deux marques (lire ci-avant), le juge qui avait dclar les deux plaintes recevables vient de dcider de suspendre la procdure dans l'attente des rsultats de l'enqute de la ITC (Internation Trade Commission).

Dans le cas o ces rsultats confirmeraient qu'une des deux socite enfreint un brevet appartenant  son concurrent, la procdure d'interdiction de vente totale sur le sol amricain pourrait cependant reprendre trs rapidement.

Pour mmoire, Apple vient de lancer le mme type d'attaque juridique contre HTC (en fait contre Android et Google), dans la mme juridiction du Delaware.

Ou comment lgitimer deux concurrents en les dsignant comme cibles ?

----------


## tontonnux

> Pour mmoire, Apple vient de lancer le mme type d'attaque juridique contre HTC (en fait contre Android et Google)...


Certes, Google et Android sont galement viss dans cette procdure, mais il me semble que la plainte porte surtout sur des lments de TouchFlo 3D et Sense (qui sont pour le coup bien des produits HTC).

Bon, c'est sur que a n'enlve pas le caractre nase de la plainte... mais a permet de resituer les choses dans leur contexte.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 07.05.2010 par Katleen
Nokia dpose une nouvelle plainte contre Apple, l'iPhone et l'iPad auraient viol ses brevets*

La conflit juridique entre Nokia et Apple monte encore d'un cran. Nokia vient de dposer une nouvelle plainte contre la firme de Steve Jobs, dans laquelle il l'accuse d'enfreindre cinq de ses brevets avec l'iPhone et l'iPad 3G. C'est la Federal Distric Court du district ouest du Wisconsin qui a enregistr la procdure.

Nokia soutient qu'Apple enfreint des brevets en rapport  "des technologies pour des transmissions de donnes et de conversation amliores, utilisant le positionnement des donnes dans les applications et des innovations dans la configuration des antennes qui augmentent les performances et conomisent de l'espace, pour des appareils plus compacts".

Nokia avait tran Apple devant les tribunaux en octobre 2009, suite  quoi la firme  la pomme avait rpliqu avec un contre-procs. (voir news prcdentes) 

Source : Communiqu de presse de Nokia 

Lire aussi :
iPhone-Android : HTC rejette les accusations d'Apple et ne s'inquite pas pour le court-terme

 ::fleche::  Cette plainte causera-t-elle beaucoup de tort  Apple ?

----------


## lequebecois79

Apple accumule les plaintes au niveau de la tlphonie et leur brevet dans ce domaine sont assez pauvres, alors que c'est vraiment pas le cas de nokia.

Il en aura d'autre, j'en doute pas.

----------


## Invit

ils ont des sous pour faire des procs  la chane comme a !

----------


## riete

Nokia ferait bien de se sortir les doigts pour innover un peu avant que leur part du march ne soit plus que peau de chagrin  ::lol:: 
Reprendre un Nokia en main et y changer quelques paramtres a t un calvaire. Vive l'iPhone et autre.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple tend sa plainte contre Nokia au Royaume-Uni*
*Une dcision peu surprenante de la part d'Apple d'aprs Nokia*



Aprs avoir rciproquement demand l'interdiction totale d'importation et de vente des terminaux mobiles de leur adversaire sur le sol amricain pour des violations, supposes, de brevets  (lire ci-avant), la bataille juridique entre Apple et Nokia se dplace aujourd'hui en Europe.

Apple vient en effet de lancer une nouvelle procdure contre son concurrent, cette fois-ci au Royaume-Uni. En cause, 9 brevets.

Pour l'instant, on ne sait pas encore clairement s'il s'agit des mmes brevets que ceux incrimins dans la procdure amricaine, mme si l'on peut fortement le supposer. Mme Nokia ne semble pas en tre entirement sr : _ Nous tudions les accusations [d'Apple], qui semblent tre fondes sur les neuf brevets dj mis en cause dans le procs entre les deux socits aux tats-Unis_  dclare le porte parole de la socit finlandaise  Reuters.

Dans un communiqu, Nokia se dclare par ailleurs _ peu surpris_  par cette action d'Apple qui ne serait, toujours d'aprs le finlandais, que destine  lui mettre la pression dans le cadre des discussions engages.

L'histoire ne dit pas non plus si Apple a demand l'interdiction totale de vente des smartphones de Nokia en Europe.

Ni quand Nokia portera plainte en retour.


*Source* : Raction de Nokia  Reuters et BreakingLegalNews

----------


## lequebecois79

allez prochain round, nokia demande l'interdiction de produit apple en asie, europe, ocanie... plus attaque contre 71 brevets...

----------


## air-dex

Maintenant que Nokia va toucher le jackpot avec le Nokia N8  ::king::  (dj un bond  la bourse jeudi avec la livraison des prcommandes de ce dernier), Apple sait trs bien qu'il y a un max d'argent  se faire dans ce cas l. Et si en plus Nokia ne peut pas vendre le N8 (et ses quivalents  venir)  certains endroits, alors c'est tout benef' pour leur parodie de tlphone.

----------


## GCSX_

Je serai trs surpris de voir un juge amricain statuer contre Apple. A mon avis, mme si le procs tait d aux fameuses bulles, il serait capable de leur donner raison que a m'tonnerai pas. Et, toujours  mon avis, mme si Nokia fourni les preuves comme quoi c'est Apple qui viole ses brevets, a mtonnerai *beaucoup* que Apple soit interdit de vente aux USA ou mme en Europe.

Je ne pense pas que les procs aboutissent  cette extremit car, que ce soit l'une ou l'autre, la boite qui serait interdite de vente ne s'en relverait pas...

Au fait, comment a se fait que personne n'ai dpos de brevet sur le fait de mettre un cran dans un appareil mobile aux USA?

PS : 


> parodie de tlphone


 bien trouv ^^

----------


## JeitEmgie

FYI

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/p...statement.mspx

la guerre des brevets s'tend  d'autres acteurs : Microsoft s'en prend  Motorola pour Androd.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Procs Apple  Nokia : premier avis dfavorable pour Apple*
*L'ITC considre que Nokia n'enfreint pas les brevets prsents* 

*Mise  jour du 04/11/10*


L'ITC vient de donner un premier avis dans l'affaire qui oppose Apple  Nokia. L'ITC (International Trade Commission) est l'instance amricaine charge d'examiner les plaintes relatives au droit commercial international.

Apple accusait le Finlandais d'utiliser ses brevets dans ses Smartphones et demandait l'interdiction totale de la vente des appareils mobiles Nokia sur le sol amricain (puis, aprs avoir tendu la procdure, sur le sol britannique  lire ci-avant).

L'ITC avait donc la lourde tche d'examiner ces accusations et ces brevets. Son avis risque de ne pas faire plaisir  Steve Jobs.

L'organisation considre que les brevets prsents par la firme  la pomme sont soit irrecevables, soit trangers aux technologies utilises par Nokia.

L'affaire est cependant loin d'tre termine. Il ne s'agit que d'un avis prliminaire qui ne prsume en effet en rien l'avenir de la procdure.

Dans quelques jours, ce sera au tour de la plainte de Nokia contre Apple d'tre examine.

Qui a dit "que de temps perdu en combats juridiques" ?

*Source* : Bloomberg

----------


## LeSmurf

S. Jobs devrait envoyer  l'ITC le mme genre de courrier qu'aux Majors, a remettrait ces insolents  la place qui est la leur

----------


## Hellwing

> S. Jobs devrait envoyer  l'ITC le mme genre de courrier qu'aux Majors, a remettrait ces insolents  la place qui est la leur


Et quelle serait leur place sinon celle d'arbitrer les conflits entre les grandes entreprises ?

----------


## LeSmurf

> Et quelle serait leur place sinon celle d'arbitrer les conflits entre les grandes entreprises ?


C'tait de l'ironie, mais il est vrai que certains le pensent surement...

----------


## Hellwing

> C'tait de l'ironie, mais il est vrai que certains le pensent surement...


Ah au temps pour moi, a sonnait tellement vrai ^^

----------


## riete

> FYI
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/p...statement.mspx
> 
> la guerre des brevets s'tend  d'autres acteurs : Microsoft s'en prend  Motorola pour Androd.


Pourquoi ne pas s'en prendre  tous les constructeurs qui utilisent Android alors ?
La dictature de Windows Mobile est passe, mais au lieu d'avoir un march simplement ouvert, nous voil avec Appel qui dicte ses rgles.
Quel dommage !!

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Nokia porte  nouveau plainte contre Apple, et lui reproche la violation de 13 de ses brevets
Mise  jour du 16.12.2010 par Katleen*

Le feuilleton juridique Apple vs. Nokia continue. Alors que les deux firmes semblent jouer au ping pong en se renvoyant sans cesse la balle de plainte en plainte, le constructeur finlandais vient d'en remettre une couche.

Nokia a en effet rapport aux tribunaux des violations de brevet de la part de la compagnie de Steve Jobs, pour la quatrime fois. 

Alors que l'ITC est toujours en train de dlibrer avant de rendre ses conclusions sur une affaire similaire entre les deux firmes, une nouvelle plainte vient d'tre dpose.

Nokia accuse Apple d'avoir utilis illgalement 13 de ses technologies dposes et protges, en rapport avec les interfaces tactiles, l'identit de l'appelant et la luminosit de l'affichage.

L'iPad et l'Iphone les utiliseraient, alors que le finlandais les a brevetes il y a plus de dix ans.

Quelle sera la raction d'Apple  ces allgations ? A suivre.

----------


## JeitEmgie

Dernier pisode en date du feuilleton :

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...EN008220110325

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Procs Apple - Nokia : deuxime avis dfavorable pour Nokia*
*L'ITC considre que'Apple n'enfreint pas les brevets prsents*

*Mise  jour du 27/03/11*


Dans le feuilleton juridique qui oppose Apple et Nokia, Apple avait perdu la premire manche. Il vient de gagner la deuxime.

L'Internation Trade Comission (l'instance amricaine charge d'examiner les plaintes relatives au droit commercial international) avait dcid, le 4 novembre dernier, que le finlandais n'tait pas coupable des violations de brevets dont l'accusait Apple.

Dans le mme temps, Nokia avait de son cot port les mmes allgations contre Apple.

Ce vendredi, l'ITC a rendu un verdict*similaire : Apple n'a pas non plus enfreint la proprit intellectuelle de Nokia. Ce jugement devra tre confirm en aot.

Renvoyes dos  dos, les deux socits trouveront certainement d'ici l d'autres brevets pour se traner devant les tribunaux. Ou d'autres socits  attaquer.

Le secteur de la tlphonie mobile est particulirement touch par ces procs (voire par ailleurs ce schma et ce schma qui tentent de rsumer la situation). Le dernier en date, et peut-tre un des plus importants, oppose Oracle et Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android.

Pour mmoire, Nokia et Apple ne demandent rien de moins que l'interdiction totale d'importation de leurs produits nomades respectifs sur le sol amricain. Les deux socits ont par la suite tendu leurs plaintes  l'Europe (lire ci-avant).

*Source* : Reuters

----------


## psychadelic

Cest  se demander  quoi servent vraiment les brevets.

Au lieu de protger la crativit et linvention, ils sont devenus des instruments de dsinformations, de pressions entres socits; voire de dpouillement technologique (entre autres le cas du Transrapid de Shanghai).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Nokia porte  nouveau plainte contre Apple*
*Pour violation de 7 nouveaux brevets*

*Mise  jour du 30/03/11*


Vues les relations tendues entre les deux socits et leur acharnement, il n'y avait pas besoin d'tre devin pour anticiper la suite de l'affaire opposant Nokia  Apple.

Comme nous l'crivions aprs la dcision de l'Internation Trade Comission (l'instance amricaine charge d'examiner les plaintes relatives au droit commercial international), qui indiquait que pour elle aucun brevet n'avait t enfreint par aucun des deux constructeurs :_  les deux socits trouveront certainement d'ici l d'autres brevets pour se traner devant les tribunaux_ .

C'est choses faites. Nokia accuse aujourd'hui Apple de la violation de 7 nouveaux brevets et ritre sa demande d'interdiction d'importation sur le sol amricain. Dans son communiqu, Nokia voque des technologies en rapport avec le multi-tche, la gestion du Bluetooth et des lments lis  la qualit des appels.

Gageons que Apple, et ses avocats, trouveront eux aussi quelques brevets pour attaquer Nokia en retour.

Pour que les juges puissent tous les invalider en bloc  nouveau ?

*Source* : Nokia

----------


## Kiiwi

s'en est ridicule ... 

je n'ose imaginer la quantit de frais judiciaires dpenss par Apple et Nokia pour leur petit jeu sans fin.

Qu'ils l'investissent plutt dans la recherche et le dveloppement!

----------


## air-dex

> Qu'ils l'investissent plutt dans la recherche et le dveloppement!


Nokia est en train de diminuer ce budget. C'est dans les annonces du 11/02. Moins de tout sauf de Windows Phone.




> Dans son communiqu, Nokia voque des technologies en rapport avec le multi-tche


Symbian rules !  ::ccool::

----------


## psychadelic

> s'en est ridicule ... 
> 
> je n'ose imaginer la quantit de frais judiciaires dpenss par Apple et Nokia pour leur petit jeu sans fin.
> 
> Qu'ils l'investissent plutt dans la recherche et le dveloppement!


De mmoire, (et recouper ces donnes risque d'tre long) IBM est la boite qui dtient le plus de brevets au monde. Ils ont en permanence plusieurs procs avec de multiples entreprises (contre eux ou par eux).

Nombre d'entre eux se sont tales sur des dcenies, et certains ont t clos faute de "combattants": les entreprises ayant purement et simplement dpos le bilan, et les "affaires juridiques" tant devenues de tels sacs de noeuds que les procs ont t purement et simplement classs sans suite.

Au moins cela fait vivre des juristes...  ::?:

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Apple cde et s'engage  payer des droits  Nokia*
*Le conflit des brevets entre les deux firmes s'achve*

*Mise  jour du 14/06/11, par Hinault Romaric*

La bataille judiciaire entre Nokia et Apple pour violation de brevet est termine, selon un communiqu de presse du constructeur Finlandais.

Les deux firmes se sont mises d'accord sur une licence de brevets. Rsultat, Nokia et Apple retirent leurs plaintes respectives auprs de l'US International Trade Commission.

Le volet financier de cet accord stipule par ailleurs qu'Apple effectuera un versement unique (dont la somme n'a pas t dvoile) au finlandais, et payera des droits d'utilisations pendant toute la priode de validit de l'accord pour certains brevets de Nokia.

_Nous sommes trs heureux de voir Apple se joindre au nombre croissant de titulaire de licences Nokia_  a dclar Stephen Elop, PDG du constructeur.  _Ce rglement dmontre la valeur du portefeuille de brevets de Nokia_ .

Pour mmoire, Nokia avait port plainte contre Apple en 2009 pour violation de dix de ses brevets couvrants les standards GSM, UMTS, WLAN, les technologies de scurisation des rseaux, le codage de la voix et le transfert de donnes.

En rponse, Apple avait galement attaqu le constructeur Finlandais en justice l'accusant de violer prs de 13 de ses brevets en rapport avec les crans tactiles, le multi-touch et l'orientation de l'cran (lire ci-avant).

L'accord devrait permettre  Apple de se concentrer dsormais sur les litiges l'opposant aux trois principaux fabricants de terminaux Android (Samsung, HTC et Motorola).

*Source* : Communiqu de Nokia

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet accord?

----------


## Kiiwi

Dommage le feuilleton s'arrte  ::lol:: 


Non, c'est une trs bonne fin, Nokia et Apple se sont comports en adultes, cet accord et tout  leur honneur.

----------


## air-dex

Bravo  Nokia pour faire payer  Apple la ranon de la gloire (avoir copi le meilleur au monde).

Mais Il y en a d'autres qui doivent se frotter les mains : Microsoft. Il me semble que la cession de certains brevets de Nokia  Microsoft a t incluse dans le deal entre les deux entreprises. Si parmi les brevets cds se trouvent tout ou partie des brevets sur lesquels Apple rince Nokia, c'est le jackpot pour Redmond.

----------


## fregolo52

> Bravo  Nokia pour faire payer  Apple la ranon de la gloire (avoir copi le meilleur au monde).
> 
> Mais Il y en a d'autres qui doivent se frotter les mains : Microsoft. Il me semble que la cession de certains brevets de Nokia  Microsoft a t incluse dans le deal entre les deux entreprises. Si parmi les brevets cds se trouvent tout ou partie des brevets sur lesquels Apple rince Nokia, c'est le jackpot pour Redmond.


Tu veux dire qu'Apple verse des royalties sur les royalties !!! Waouuu.

Maintenant, reste  Google  trouver le mme genre de deal avec Apple et Oracle pour que l'utilisateur final ne soit pas perdant. (je n'ai pas oser dire gagnant)

----------


## JeitEmgie

> *Apple cde et s'engage  payer des droits  Nokia*


Titre trompeur : qu'il y ait un accord entre les deux ne permet pas de prsumer qui a "cd".
Pour rappel, Apple a toujours t d'accord de payer des royalties  Nokia mais refusait essentiellement de payer *plus* que ce que les autres constructeurs payaient  Nokia pour les mmes brevets.
Et au vu de la situation commerciale et boursire de Nokia, on aurait plutt tendance  penser que c'est Nokia qui s'est content de moins pour redresser sa situation et en change Apple aura lch quelques brevets (mais pas tous) et sans doute parmi les plus contestables/difficiles  dfendre.
Mais de toute faon on ne connatra pas les dtails de l'accord avant longtemps.

Par contre, les grands perdants risquent d'tre les fabricants de terminaux Android : ils font se retrouver face aussi bien  Nokia (et donc aussi Microsoft) - du moins pour ceux qui n'ont pas accord les licences - qu' Apple avec un argument de poids contre eux : l'existence de cet accord et donc la reconnaissance mutuelles des brevets - mme les plus "douteux" - revendiqus des 2 cts. 
Donc ils risquent de devoir passer  la caisse aussi, mais avec une faiblesse de taille, surtout par rapport  Apple : des marges oprationnelles beaucoup plus faibles sur leurs produits.

On peut peut-tre y voir une alliance subtile Microsoft/Nokia et Apple pour attaquer Android ct tiroir caisse

----------


## air-dex

> Tu veux dire qu'Apple verse des royalties sur les royalties !!! Waouuu.


Non. Je voulais parler d'un changement de destinataire ventuel pour les royalties d'Apple.

----------

